#ubuntu-jp 2011-09-26
<wagner> oi galera
<wagner> hi
<wagner> i am is brasilian
<wagner> 私の電子メールはprofetax5@hotmail.comです日本にお問い合わせください
<wagner> ji
<wagner> hi
<wagner> 私が日本を破壊する
<wagner> Watashi ga Nippon o hakai suru
<wagner> Jōku
<wagner> Watashi-tachi o tsuika shimasu. Profetax 5@ hotmail. Com
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-09-27
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<nobuto> こんばんは。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110927?action=edit
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> ぐあー。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110927 の間違いです
<Mocchi> action付いてたw
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 小林さん分しかないかと
<jkbys> 無い雰囲気なので議題いきますか
<jkbys> Oneiricの開発
<jkbys> 今回のRemixはどう作る？
<jkbys> [ ] Localized CD Toolは不完全なので、以下のどちらかで対処する必要がある。
<jkbys> Localized CD Toolを改造して使い、Wubiは手で足す
<jkbys> Localized CD Tool（無改造）で作った圧縮ファイルシステムを修正＋Wubiを手で足す
<jkbys> これまで通り手作業
<jkbys> [ ] ツールを改造する余裕がなくなってしまったので、無改造ツール+手作業を第一候補としてやってみて、何か問題があれば従来通りの作り方、という手順でいきたいが良いですか
<jkbys> 先週、ツールを改造すればなんて言っていましたが
<jkbys> いろいろあってツールに手を入れる余裕が消滅してしまったので
<jkbys>  Localized CD Tool（無改造）で作った圧縮ファイルシステムを修正＋Wubiを手で足す　を第一候補としてやってみて
<ikuyaNOTE> 最初から従来どおりでいい気もしますけどねぇ
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．(邪魔になるので，後は会議中は黙ります．)
<hito_jp> これは技術的落とし穴はなさそうですか and/or 誰か手伝って宣言ですよね。
<jkbys> まぁそれで大丈夫だと思いますが、だめなら これまで通り手作業 がいいかと
<hito_jp> 最初から手作業でもいいような気がするんですが、試しに使ってみるメリットは何でっしゃろ。
<Mocchi> Emmanuel_Chanelさん、こんばんは。今はUbuntuの次期リリースのCDイメージをどう作成するか意見をかわしているところです
<jkbys> 圧縮ファイルシステムを手で修正する時点で何でも対応できるはずなので、落とし穴はないはずです
<mizuno> ツールがどこかにへんな地雷埋めこんでないかの確認が発生しちゃうってことはないですか？
<jkbys> ツールを使えるなら、使ったほうが多分作業量的には少なくなる感触
<jkbys> なので、従来の手作業から移行を試す価値はあるかなと
<hito_jp> それは小林さんが手作業しても一緒なので、手数減るならそれかなぁと思いました。>地雷埋設
<mizuno> なるほど
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ツールが完璧ならそれに任せるのが一番かも知れないなあと…
<ikuyaNOTE> ってか、Wubiってそんなに使われているんですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 仮想マシンイメージの配布でいいような気もしますけど。。
<hito_jp> Wubiステを仮定すると、Localized CD Toolだけで完結するかっていうと完結しないんですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> しょぼいスペックのPCで使う場合はLubuntuとかXubuntuを使うでしょうし
<ikuyaNOTE> あと何が足りませんか？
<hito_jp> しょぼいスペックでWubiとか自殺行為ですよね……。
<hito_jp> たぶんrepoがPPAしか足せない罠が。
<jkbys> レポジトリの追加は必須になってきますね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Unity ではなく Gnome 3 を使う版の Ubuntu が欲しいかも…(脱線失礼…)
<ikuyaNOTE> hookするスクリプトもあるので、どうにでもなる気もしますけど……
<ikuyaNOTE> hook用のスクリプト？　なんと説明したらいいのかよくわかりませんけど。。
<ikuyaNOTE> よーはsquashfsを実行する前に走らせるスクリプトです
<mizuno> ほう
<jkbys> ほう
<ikuyaNOTE> （説明を読んだだけで実際に使ったことはありませんが）
<hito_jp> 待てそこの調べたハズのリーダー。
<jkbys> そういえばhookという名前のディレクトリがあった
<mizuno> そのへんにJP用の個別処理を足せば、ツールで完結しちゃいそうな感じでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> ファイルだったかと
<jkbys> ファイルか
<ikuyaNOTE> リポジトリが足りないというのであれば、そうです
<jkbys> オラ、何とかなる気がしてきたぞ！
<ikuyaNOTE> 性格上Wubiはどうにもならないと思いますけど
<hito_jp> ……。
<hito_jp> じゃあ「小林さんがんばれ」で（ぉ
<mizuno> Wubiはステですかね
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はいらないと思います
<mizuno> 個人的にはいらないと思います。が、Remixユーザ的に捨てていいかどうかの判断はびみょーというか
<jkbys> びみょー
<hito_jp> Wubiがダメなのもどうダメなのかよくわかってないんですが、
<hito_jp> wubiのautorun.infごそごそさせろやとかいうやりとりと論理的整合性がとれないんですが、Wubiダメってどうダメなんでしょ
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-builderはWubiのことはなにも考えていないように見えます
<jkbys> 考えてませんね
<hito_jp> なにも考えてないというのは、no careな意味で？
<hito_jp> それとも not included な意味で？
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-builderを実行してもWubiはどうにもなりません
<jkbys> 考えてないけど、圧縮ファイルシステムはそのまま使えるはず、たぶん
<ikuyaNOTE> Wubiを捨てるデメリットよりも、誰でもイメージをリマスタリングできる雛形を配布する(?)メリットのほうが大きいと思います
<hito_jp> やばい。ごめんなさい、ロジックに追いつけてません。
<jkbys> べつにRemix CDにWubiを加えても、Wubiなしのisoイメージならこの雛形でできますよって配布することは可能ですよね
<mizuno> ？？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> 整理すると、ubuntu-defaults-builderが生成したisoにはWubiが含まれていません
<hito_jp> そもそも：ubuntu-defaults-builder すると Wubi は「動かない or 含まれない」 は常に真？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> 含まれない、ですね
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-imageを実行すると、debootstrapが走ると考えると簡単です。
<hito_jp> え、それ余計わからんす。ISOにパッキングするときにwubi.exeが含まれるかどうかが支配的ですよね？
<jkbys> コンパイルしなおしたwubi.exeと.diskディレクトリなんかを含めるかどうかって話になりますね
<ikuyaNOTE> はい。debootstrapにはそんな工程はないですよね、ということです
<hito_jp> いあ、Desktop ISOって、debootstrap した空間を squashfs にまとめて、それをISO9660パッキングするんですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> で、Wubi.exeやらが含まれるかどうかはISO9660パッキング工程の話ですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<hito_jp> ということは、さっきの「debootstrapが走ると考えると簡単」ちぅのは、「debootstrapしたものをそのままISO化」という理解であってます？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい。厳密に言えばカスタマイズはできますけど、だいたいそんな感じです
<hito_jp> その「カスタマイズ」はsquashfs の前段階の話でいいですかね。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい。live-buildの管轄ですね
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-builerはlive-buildのテンプレート＆簡単実行ツールみたいなものなので
<jkbys> Wubiを入れるか入れないかと、ubuntu-defaults-builerの話って、実はあまり関係なかったりしますよね
<jkbys> 今までの手法でやるにしても、Wubiは抜いてしまうという選択肢もあるわけで
<ikuyaNOTE> わざわざ手作業を加える必要があるかどうかですよね
<hito_jp> ubuntu-defaults-builder して ubuntu-defaults-image する、がlocalized-image-toolsの正体だと思ってますが、これって真です？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> apt-get install ubuntu-defaults-builderして、ubuntu-defaults-templateして、ubuntu-defaults-imageですけどね、正確には
<hito_jp> んで、これのカスタマイズ手法として準備されてるのが、ppa足す/パッケージ足す/chrootしてsquashfsにまとめる前段階のやつをhook site
<hito_jp> 好き勝手やる、というものしかない、がスタート地点ですよねたぶん。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> キーボードとかlangtoka
<hito_jp> で、そのあたりの工程を「簡単にスクリプトというかテンプレートで書いたもの」がソースですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> langとかlanguage-packもありますが。。
<ikuyaNOTE> ubuntu-defaults-templateに手を加えてものがソースですね
<hito_jp> あー、ローカライズ部分飛ばした（ぉぃ
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁでもlangとかはわりとどうでもいいと思うですよ
<ikuyaNOTE> gfxbootでしたっけ？　あれで選択できるので
<hito_jp>  /usr/share/doc/ubuntu-defaults-builder/examples/make-exampleか、ubuntu-defaults-templateの出力物がソース、が正しかったりします？
<hito_jp> そうすると論点は……
<hito_jp> を考えると、どうすべきか自動で決まるような気がしますが、あってます？
<ikuyaNOTE> 前者は単なるサンプルを作るだけのスクリプトに見えます
<ikuyaNOTE> はい、そう思います
<mizuno> 1ってのは、Japanese Remixをubuntu-default-builderで作成するためのテンプレートを公開する、という意味？
<hito_jp> 前提条件は、「Wubiは手品を使ってもこの工程には含めにくい」ですよね。
<hito_jp> y. > 1
<ikuyaNOTE> 1)ある 2)アリ 3)なる が私の回答ですね。実際はどうなのかわかりませんけど。。
<hito_jp> 3) は「なる」が自動ですよね
<ikuyaNOTE> bzrで配布してbzr-buildpackageとかできるとハッピーかなぁとか思ったりはします
<ikuyaNOTE> （使ったことないけど
<jkbys> 私は　1) 意味は多分ある　2) Wubiの意義が薄いから無くてもいいよね、で合意できるならあり　3) 楽になる　かな
<hito_jp> 1+3がメリットで、2がコストという構造で良いです？
<ikuyaNOTE> 私はそう考えます
<jkbys> 2はユーザーにとってのメリットとコストとのバランスかな
<mizuno> 1)あると思う 2)アリ かな
<hito_jp> ってとこまで整理すると、あとは自然に決まる気がした。
<ikuyaNOTE> いや別にコストじゃないよ、という考え方もあると思いますけど
<hito_jp> それは「ゼロコスト」というコストじゃないです？
<Henrich> wubi要らない子？
<mizuno> いらないんじゃないかなー
<hito_jp> 要らない子じゃないけど、どうでもいい子なんじゃ、という気はとてもします。
<ikuyaNOTE> 実際にやるのは小林さんですからねぇ（って、あまり回答になっていない気もしますが
<hito_jp> RemixでWubiを使わなくてもいいと思う。ubuntu.comなDesktop CDでWubiできるし。
<Henrich> 不要なら省いてシンプルにするのはメリットだと思うのですが（単純
<jkbys> 俺はたいしたコストじゃないと思ってるんだけど、あまりおすすめできないWubiは入れないほうがいい気がしてきた
<ikuyaNOTE> 小林さんが絶対にWubiは必要なんだ、やるんだ、というのであれば別に止めたりはしません
<Henrich> ダチョウ倶楽部メソッド
<hito_jp> 「不要かどうか」は個人の主観、というのがネックかなぁ。
<ikuyaNOTE> 過去に何度となくWubiでハマってましたしねぇ
<hito_jp> なので「不要かどうか」ではなくて、「RemixとしてWubiはおすすめできるか」を命題にすりかえたいと思う（ぉ
<jkbys> 今も、たぶんカタカナが含まれるユーザー名でWindowsにログインしてると動かないんじゃないかな
<ikuyaNOTE> そもそもWubi自体が今となっては筋がいいとはいえないと思います
<jkbys> おすすめできない、に+1したいな
<mizuno> はまりそうなWubiをなくして、いままでサボりがちだった仮想マシンイメージをなんとかしたほうがいいような気がします
<ikuyaNOTE> 将来的にはubuntu-defaults-builderで仮想マシンイメージもできそうですけどねぇ
<mizuno> へえ
<jkbys> へぇ
<hito_jp> Wubiオススメかどうか、オススメできないが+1/ オススメできるよが-1 で投票plz?
<hito_jp> Wubiはオススメ？
<ikuyaNOTE> (ubuntu-vm-builderは消滅すると思います
<jkbys> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> オススメできません
<hito_jp> いかん聞き方が悪い
<hito_jp> Wubiはオススメできない？
<jkbys> できないが+1とかｗ
<mizuno> +1
<hito_jp> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<Mocchi> +1
<Henrich> 使ったことない… 0
<hito_jp> ステで。
<mizuno> ステですね
<jkbys> Remix用にWubiを改造する手法は闇に消えていくのであった・・・
<hito_jp> じゃあubuntu-defaults-builder使えるかどうかは、「自前repoをhookで上手く足せるの？」に集約されるのでした。
<ikuyaNOTE> そうですねー
<jkbys> よし、あとで試そう
<ikuyaNOTE> 小林さん頑張れ！
<hito_jp> jaa
<hito_jp> うあ。
<hito_jp> 当初の話通り、「いけそうならtool、だめならぬくもりあふれる手作業」で。
<jkbys> さっき子供を寝かしてたら自分も寝てしまったので多分今晩やれる
<mizuno> 24時間寝たきりじゃないすか……
<Henrich> 子供に寝かしつけられていた、が正解？
<jkbys> 今日はMac Mini接続するためにちょっと起きたよ
<mizuno> で、Beta2のRemixが今週中くらいに出てくるという理解でいいですかね
<jkbys> RCはないんでしたっけ
<mizuno> スケジュール見るかぎりではないような？
<jkbys> じゃあ数日中にBeta2のRemix作ります
<hito_jp> あるけどBeta2から手をつけないと詰みます
<jkbys> どうしてもCDの容量におさまらないよ助けて！ってならない限りは
<hito_jp> ReleaseCandidateの文字は幻なのかのう
<mizuno> おや？
<jkbys> 水野さんに騙されるとこだった
<mizuno> ふふふ、よくぞ気づいた
<jkbys> この件はこんなとこでしょうか
<ikuyaNOTE> hookスクリプトでapt-get remove --purgeとか……
<hito_jp> たぶん。議事録にまとめるには壮大すぎるので泣きそうですが。
<jkbys> 議題は他にあがってませんが、お姉リック関係で何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 翻訳頑張りましょうぐらい
<ikuyaNOTE> language-packの更新マダーー
<jkbys> そういや、リリースパーティやるとかやらないとかいう話もありましたね
<hito_jp> 厳密には、この時期になるともう挽回できなくなるので翻訳で査読なしコミットするなしたら泣く。
<nobuto> Oneiricとは関係ないですけど、今月のチームレポートに書くことって何かありますかね。
<jkbys> なんかあったかな
<shibata> 福島？
<hito_jp> 会津若松じゃなく福島なのアレ……？
<shibata> OSC会津は先月かいたんですっけ。
<jkbys> FUKUSHIMA
<jkbys> って書くと「おお」と思われるかもしれない
<nobuto> 先月はOSC名古屋だけですね。
<shibata> 会津だけなら、自分が書いておきます。
<nobuto> shibata: ではお願いします。
<shibata> 会津の写真ってできあがりそうです？>mizunoさん
<shibata> とりあえず今月のチームレポートの件は柴田担当でお願いします。
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 塩漬けアクションアイテム（上ふたつ）ってどうしましょう。>しばたさん
<shibata> どうしましょう。
<shibata> ごめんなさい、何も考えられてません。
<hito_jp> ではOのあとで考えるで
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜22時でいいですか
<shibata> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> 4日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<hito_jp> ……これぐらいの論点整理を英語でやるだけの語学力を身につけないとなー……
<kabachi> 時間があれば10/1のOSC広島行ってみようと思います。徒歩圏内だし。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いいですね．
<kabachi> 会場近所に「ほの湯」っていうスパあるんですよー
<Henrich> 福岡は女子大っ
<Henrich> まぁいけないけど。。。
<kabachi> ついでに入ってこようかと。広島会場も元は女子大だったような。
<Henrich> 元は女子だった人が集まる、だったら勘弁（違
<mizuno> ん
<mizuno> 会津の写真はWikiにないかしら
<shibata> ありましたありました、ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> しばたさんのかっこいい写真も
<shibata> 双眼鏡しか見えませんが......
<Henrich> はー
<Henrich> …俺は何をしていたんだぜ？
<Henrich> bash historyで思い出す簡単なお仕事
<mizuno> じゃあ、懐石を食べてる写真を……
<Emmanuel_Chanel> OSC に行ったら，私はどんな事が出来るのだろう？
#ubuntu-jp 2011-09-28
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> REX SATA3 使っている人いますか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 原因が分かって完全解決とはいきませんが，一応， REX-SATA3 のリムーバブル・ケースの HDD は BIOS ， OS 共に認識されました．されなくてパニックになっていたのですよ．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-09-29
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ホットスワップの話は Ubuntu Forum のどこに書けば良いでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あと， REX-SATA3 のリムーバブル・ケース内の HDD の取り付け・取り外しの質問はどこに書けば良いでしょうか？
#ubuntu-jp 2011-09-30
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ここで騒いだり，どこに投稿したらいいのか質問した(答えは返ってこなかったが…) RATOC REX-SATA3 のインストールの話を https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=12126 に投稿しました．参考にしてくれる方がおられれば幸いです．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-01
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> しかし，だれも喋りませんね…
<kabachi> 今日、午前中の病院三昧でつかれて寝てしまってた・・
<kabachi> OSC広島いけなかった・・・orz
<Emmanuel_Chanel> あらら…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-10-02
<jet-kubuntu> Hi
<jet-kubuntu> nihongo ikeru?
<jet-kubuntu> やあ
<jet-kubuntu> お　いけたｗｗ
<jet-kubuntu> たくさんいますね＾＾
<jet-kubuntu> (〃´･ω)ﾉ　ｺﾝﾊﾞﾝﾜ♪
<jet-kubuntu> 【寝室】*-ω-)ﾉ" ｵﾔｽﾐｰ♪
#ubuntu-jp 2012-09-24
<skraito> hi
<skraito> thank God after this
<skraito> we released http://0x71.org published code
<skraito> enjoy
<skraito> Jesus Christ remember it japan love ya all
 * skraito said hi all
<jkbys> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録準備するのでお待ちください……ってchonan先生いらっしゃいますね。お願いしても死にません？
<hito_jp> っておもったら坂本さんがとっていた！　よろしくおねがいします。
<Mocchi> ほい https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120924
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<chonan> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> 某社さんのサーバーは機種選定をやり直しています。少なくともRAID HBAは9211-4iで十分そうな気がしている。
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> how are ya japan
<hito_jp> そしてhttp://nttxstore.jp/_II_FJ13853359で十分な気がしてきている。
<jkbys> やすい
<chonan> MX130S2ですね
<hito_jp> 2コアないとダメかなぁと思っていたんですが、どうせCPU負荷は誤差なので別にいっかーという。
<hito_jp> あとはHDDを適当に調達でもいいかなぁ、それともフロントから交換できる方がいいかなぁと悩んでいます。冷静に考えたらこれまでRAID1片肺になったらDNS切り替えてるので、無停止交換は必須要件じゃなかった。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテム上は「機種選定を見直し中」で。
<jkbys> では引き続きよろしくおねがいします
<chonan> http://jp.fujitsu.com/platform/server/primergy/pdf/20120821/mx130_s2.pdf
<chonan> 仕様的には参考になるかもしれません。
<hito_jp> ご安心ください、BIOSダンプして読んでます（ぉぃ
<jkbys> Remixは誰かがテストをしたら出せるはず
<hito_jp> （あきらかに間違った仕様調査方法）
<hito_jp> 誰かがRemixのtestcaseをもとにテストして結果をレポートしてくれればOK？
<jkbys> じゃないかなと
<hito_jp> そしてそろそろ12.10のRemixが！　
<jkbys> もうそんな時期か
<jkbys> とりあえず12.10の状態を真面目にみないと
<jkbys> あとはチームレポートかな
<jkbys> 柴田さんが書いてくれてスッキリ
<jkbys> この1週間で何かたすべき項目あるかな
<hito_jp> 連載のたぐい以外ないはず。はず。
<jkbys> 連載だれか足して！
<hito_jp> 坂本さんこっちがわも編集していただければー。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<Mocchi> hito_jp: アクションアイテムですか？
<hito_jp> アクションアイテムのそっちがわを編集しないと来週にわざわいが。
<chonan> 先週反映し忘れた( = 俺の仕業 ) 気が... orz
<Mocchi> あららw
<hito_jp> チームレポート更新しときました。
<hito_jp> そして全チームで最長の我々のレポート。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> やったねたえちゃん
<hito_jp> Councilより長いぞ！（えー
<jkbys> 議題ないな
<jkbys> なにか話しておくことありますか
<hito_jp> 12.10のテストすれー
<hito_jp> とくにFlashまわり。ニコニコ動画とかYoutubeの字幕がばけるようになったとかいう報告を歓迎。
<jkbys> いやな話だ
<jkbys> ニコニコとYouTubeはFlashを辞めるといい
<jkbys> 他にはなさげかな
<jkbys> 次回も月曜でいいですか
<chonan> 大丈夫です
<hito_jp> はい
<hito_jp> あと翻訳がそろそろ締め切りなので手を動かせる人は頑張ってください！　自分はまったく無理です！　白い本が出ます！（パニック中
<jkbys> 10月1日ということで。お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> あれー今試したら先週まで化けてなかった環境でも化けるようになったー。なんでだーorz
<hito_jp> なお今週はなにかの収録がございます。お忘れなく > 関係者
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120924
<Mocchi> 確認ぷりーず
<hito_jp> hi skraito, What's good?
<hito_jp> 「機材選定を見直し中」だけでいいっす
<Mocchi> chonan: OKでたら議事録の送信お願いします
<chonan> １万円弱 じゃなくて、１万円強かな
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 了解
<skraito> come to ##0x71 hito
<hito_jp> で、むしろ12.10のチェックネタを入れてくれい
<chonan> 機材選定を見直し中。Fujitsu PRIMERGY MX130 S2（１万円弱）とMegaRAID SAS 9211-4iが候補。
<hito_jp> 句点から先がいらない気がする。最初の文だけでいい。
<skraito> check out our album http://0x71.org use opera web browser
<chonan> 12.10 no
<chonan> 12.10 のテスト (all) とか書いておくのでも違う気がする
<hito_jp> 翻訳締め切りがもうすぐです・フォントまわりの設定変更にともなってFlash ga
<hito_jp> Flashの字幕がばけるようになっているかもしれません、ぐらいか。
<chonan> 送信&投稿はスタンバっています。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: language-selectorも12.10のチェックネタにぶら下げるべきでしょうか？
<Mocchi> chonan: 12.10の開発とか？
<hito_jp> マージしちゃえばいいと思う
<Mocchi> hito_jp: らじゃ > マージ
<Mocchi> 議事録更新しました > 各位　https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120924
<chonan> 私が見た限りでは気になるところないです
<hito_jp> もんだいなさげです。
<Mocchi> chonan: 送信よろしくお願いします
<chonan> Mocchi: 了解しました
<Henrich> ふむ。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-09-26
<rights> Excuse me, I stop using launchpad account. and How to stop using and resign ?
<rights> Please tell me the page that web site.
<rights> If you can't this answer, tell me too.
<rights> Anybody knows ?
<rights> thx , I ask #launchapd and deactivated.
#ubuntu-jp 2012-09-27
<trshow> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-09-29
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<elkng> I searching for particular anime, people said its very scary, its short, about 20-30 minutes, I saw only first 10 seconds, there was a dark narrow street with red lanterns, like some kind of chineese festival, and a group of people in masks walking,
<elkng>  does anybody know what it is ?
#ubuntu-jp 2013-09-23
<cortexA9> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2013-09-24
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<manzyun> こんばんわ
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/
<jkbys> まちがえた
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<manzyun> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130924
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<jkbys> Nexus 7(2012)購入(jkbys)
<jkbys> 納品待ち。 は届いたので次回分から削除で
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 連載以外は無い気がする
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130924 が先週のコピーになってる気がする
<manzyun> おっと、そうですね……。
<mocchi> manzyun: 終わってから手順確認しましょうか。
<manzyun> mocchi:おねがいします
<jkbys> Saucyのキーボード入力まわり
<jkbys> バグがいくつか観察されている。詳細はログ IRCMeeting/20130903 を参照。
<jkbys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1219330 がFixReleasedになってるから問題ないんかな
<ikuyaNOTE> そういや試していませんね
<jkbys> SaucyのMozc1.6にパッチをあてる、あるいは1.11にする、などの案が出ている。詳細はログ IRCMeeting/20130903 を参照。
<ikuyaNOTE> 1.11になりました
<hito_jp> Sync Requestが村田さんの手によって出されてackされました。拍手。
<jkbys> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozc/+bug/1228639 これは1.11になったようだ
<mocchi> 素晴らしい。
<manzyun> 村田さんお疲れ様です！
<chonan> すごい!
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo/Fall
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-fall/
<jkbys> 日程: 2013/10/19 (Sat) 10:00-18:00 JST, 2013/10/20 (Sun) 10:00-17:00 JST
<jkbys> 会場: 明星大学 日野キャンパス
<jkbys> 次の回（以降）の議題にこれ入ってるけど、意図的に入れてあるんかな
<hito_jp> 謎です。
<jkbys> また他の人の発言が遅れて出るようになってしまった
<hito_jp> とりあえずそのへんあやしげなのでメンテしたときには、かなり前からスルーされてたかんじ。
<hito_jp> 10月入るぐらいで考えればいいと思うので、そのタイミングで入れればいいかなぁ……。
<jkbys> 次回は10/1になると思うので、次回から議題入りでいいんかな
<jkbys> SaucyのLiveCDから日本語を選択してインストールした際の以下の事象に遭遇(nobuto)再起動後の本番Ubuntuで日本語入力ができない(keyboard-indicatorが表示されない)事象上記の状態からログインし直すとkeybord-indicatorは出てくるもののAnthyが選択肢にない事象=> 以上2つの事象の再現性を確認(nobuto)
<jkbys> これってどうなりましたか
<hito_jp> ぼんやり試した範囲では再現できず。
<hito_jp> 村田さんおらんかった
<jkbys> おらんかった
<ikuyaNOTE> Anthyは出てこないですが、Super+Spaceだと出てきますね
<ikuyaNOTE> わけわかめ
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<jkbys> 14.04の日本語入力はさらに悩むことになるんかな
<hito_jp> Saucy、ログイン直後からibusがactivateされてるよーな気がするんですがこれって既知？
<hito_jp> （というか「これってIMMとしてただしい？」）
<mizuno> indicator-keyboardがいろいろあやしい
<ikuyaNOTE> それはそれで正しいです
<hito_jp> なお14.04さんは魔王たるUnity 8さんが降臨しているのでとっても大変です。
<ikuyaNOTE> IBusが最後に使っていたやつを覚えています
<mizuno> Super+Spaceまた動かなくなってる……
<ikuyaNOTE> （個人的には嫌すぎる
<hito_jp> おおなるほど。個人的に妥当ではない気がしますが、IMMの動作としてはそれなりに合理的なのでそれでいいやと思っておきます。
<jkbys> 魔王って焼酎みたいだな
<mocchi> リーダーは今、焼酎を飲んでいるに違いない
<mizuno> 佐藤と同義ですね(いろんな意味で
<ikuyaNOTE> https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jnumb7h8zsrxja/mozc-setup-helper.sh
<hito_jp> L.10が印象的すぎて吹いた
<ikuyaNOTE> org.gnome.desktop.input-sources currentの値が勝手に変わります
<ikuyaNOTE> 10行目は書き換えます
<jkbys> みんなの発言がまとめてドバっと来るのは何の陰謀なんだろう
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi> 私はありません
<hito_jp> 自分はないです。
<mizuno> ないです
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<manzyun> 大丈夫です。
<mizuno> はい
<chonan> ないです&大丈夫です
<mocchi> はい。
<jkbys> では10月1日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<mizuno> あ、小林さん
<mizuno> 北海道の旅費は請求しておk?
<manzyun> 議事録の確認をお願いいたします。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130924
<hito_jp> chonanせんせいおねがいします（お見合いにならないように宣言
<mizuno> デスクトップ全体でIMを共有してるとか、起動時から日本語入力ONになってるとか、よく考えたらMacがそうだった
<ikuyaNOTE> 1.11のビルドができたの項目は要らない予感
<ikuyaNOTE> Win8でもそうですよ
<mizuno> ほう、Win8もそうなんですか
<hito_jp> いまどきのデスクトップはみんなそういう発想ですね。
<mizuno> 時代遅れでサーセン……
<mizuno> まーでも全体で共有はちょっといやかな
<hito_jp> もういっそのこと、読み書きだけは英語で日常生活送れば、とかちょっとだけ思わなくもないです。
<ikuyaNOTE> Unity/GNOME Shellではオフに出来ます
<mizuno> ですよね。全部のバッファで同じマイナーモード有効になってたら破綻しますよね。
<hito_jp> だめだねむい……。おやすみなさい。
<mizuno> おつかれさまです
<ikuyaNOTE> IBus 1.5.4からはIBus単体でもできるかも知れませんがよくわかりません
<ikuyaNOTE> おやすみなさいです
<mizuno> IBus 1.5+ibus-skkをsaucyで使ってますが、AquaSKKとだいたいいっしょと考えると、個人的には許容できる範囲
<chonan> 議事録送信承りました ( なんか俺の反応遅い...
<mizuno> saucyだと1.5.3か
<mocchi> manzyun: それでは手順の確認しましょうか？
<ikuyaNOTE> 全く許容できないのでfcitx使います
<manzyun> mocchi: おねがいします。
<mizuno> 許容できない人はまったく無理でしょうねこれ
<mocchi> じゃぁ今日の残り作業から。議事録の内容を https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting に反映します。
<mocchi> 内容を反映というのもオカシイな。次回の準備をしますの方が適切かも。
<mocchi> アクションアイテムを整理して、議事から新しく上がったものを追加します。
<mocchi> 今日だと、Nexus7(2012)は消して、nobutoさんのアクションアイテム（=>のやつ）を追加してください
<mocchi> （ほんとは先週時点の追加だったけど・・・）
<mocchi> 「mozc 1.11がビルドできるかどうか」もいらないですね。
<mocchi> で、議題からmozcが外れます。キーボードは残しておいていいかな。
<mocchi> 議題にOSC Tokyo/fallを追加しておいてください。
<manzyun> mocchi: 反映しました。確認をおねがいします。 https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<chonan>  こっそり 1.11 のところ加筆しました
<mocchi> manzyun: これでいいと思います。
<manzyun> mocchi: ありがとうございました！
<mocchi> manzyun: そして議事録の準備なのですが、前回の議事録からではなく、今準備したものから起こします。
<manzyun> mocchi: そうなのですね、ようやく気づきました。
<mocchi> manzyun: ホントは私がちゃんと教えるべきことでした。すみません。
<manzyun> mocchi: いえ、私もちゃんとWikiを読んでいなかったのが原因ですので。
<chonan> OSC Tokyo/fall 随分前に私が仕込んだ気がしてきた... > 次回以降の議題
<mocchi> manzyun: 議題のあるメンバーが次回の開始時刻までに https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting に書き込む手はずとなっていますから。
<mocchi> manzyun: ついでに議事録の送信などのレクチャーもしましょうか？
<manzyun> mocchi: あ、おねがいします。
<jkbys> mizuno: もちろんOK
<jkbys> 京都の精算もすっかり忘れてた
<jkbys> 水野さんおらんかった
<mocchi> manzyun: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary#IRC.2BMN8w.2FDDGMKMw8zCwMG4w7TCwkAFP4Q-
<mocchi> manzyun: 議事録を取った人とは別な人が、その送信を担当するルールになっています。
<mocchi> manzyun: 手順はURLに従って下さい。
<mocchi> manzyun: MLにポストするのもそうなのですが、Ubuntu日本語フォーラムへのポストも忘れないで下さい。 https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewforum.php?id=19
<manzyun> mocchi :フォーラムへの投稿は忘れそうですね。気をつけます。
<chonan> ML も油断するといつも使っている 署名つけそうになるので要注意です
<mocchi> manzyun: これにてレクチャー終了ですー。
<mocchi> chonan: それは気づかなかった←普段から署名機能使ってないひと
<chonan> ML はキャンセルできないから(笑) 注意したいところ
<manzyun> 一つ質問なのですが、メーリングリストの投稿用スクリプトは実行したら自動的に投稿される仕組みなのでしょうか？ スクリプトは眺めてみたのですが、そこまで理解が追いつかなかったので。
<chonan> メールの文面が表示されるだけです
<mocchi> manzyun: 自動的には投稿されなくて、メーラーにaddress/subject/bodyを流し込むだけです
<manzyun> 理解しました。ありがとうございます！
<mocchi> manzyun: 送信されないので、試しにいま実行してみるのがよいかと。
<manzyun> 実行してみてはっきりとしました。MLにはこれを使えばいいわけですね。
<mocchi> はい。マジ便利スクリプトです。
<mocchi> manzyun: wikiページのwikiテキストを見る方法は知ってます？
<manzyun> ログインしていれば、ドロップダウンメニューのWikiテキストの項目から閲覧できるのですね。これで合っているでしょうか？
<mocchi> はい、それです。それが流通フォーマットになってまして、メール（手動でやる場合）にもフォーラムにもそれをコピペしてもらえばいいです。
<manzyun> お、そうでしたか。うーん、まだわかりきっていないところがいっぱいあるなあ……。
<mocchi> manzyun: ここ数週間は私も反省しなきゃならなくて、ミーティングの時間すっかり忘れてたんです。。。
<manzyun> Oh...
<mocchi> manzyun: 作業始めると時計見なくなる性格なもので。。。
<mocchi> manzyun: 今後ずっとまんじゅんさんがやるということにはならないようにしますから、だんだん慣れていっていただければ、と。
<manzyun> mocchi: わかりました。一日でも慣れれるように頑張ります。
<chonan> というか、私も(本業が)忙しくてミーティングに参加できたりできなかったりという状況で申し訳ない orz
<manzyun> 本業が忙しいのは仕方ないですよ。自分なんてなあ……。
<mocchi> chonan: お疲れさまです。
<mocchi> chonan: 本業が忙しいなんて羨ましい・・・（しくしく
<chonan> 忙しいんじゃなかった
<chonan> 炎上してるっぽい? (いやすぎ
<mocchi> chonan: ・・・それはwww
<chonan> mocchi: 本業がアレでも原稿仕事を手がけるというソリューションがありますよ!
<manzyun> chonanさん、無理しないでください。それとも元気なのかな？
<mocchi> chonan: 原稿のネタ募集中だお。。。
<chonan> なんか原稿仕事がつづくなあ
<chonan> mocchi: manzyun さんからラノベねた提供してもらうとか
<manzyun> ﾌｧｯ？！
<mocchi> 歪みねぇな
<manzyun> あーでも、個人的にはMyPaintやGIMPのネタを（他人に投げるダメ人間の図）
<manzyun> もしくはLinuxMultiMediaStudioネタを（更に投げる
<chonan> MyPaint はあまり扱われないから、取り上げる価値があるのでは?
<mocchi> LMMSは原稿書こうとしたらsegmentation fault起こしてて断念した記憶が。。。
<chonan> マルチメディアねたもリフレッシュしてもいいかもですね
<manzyun> そしたら自分がなにか書いてみようかなあ……。
<manzyun> では自分はこのへんで。お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> おやすみなさいー
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<mocchi> chonan: リフレッシュかぁ。私が書いていた2010-2012と比べると、あんまり変化ないんですよねーぶっちゃけ。
<mocchi> chonan: PureData で凝ったことしようとしたらこれまたバグに遭遇して、
<mocchi> デバッグしてたらソースがすごく汚くて断念。
<mocchi> うむー、LMMS/PureData/OpenShot あたりを頑張って書いてみるかな。
<mocchi> それではお疲れさまでしたー。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-09-27
<biwam_> こんばんは。
<biwam_> Ubuntu ServerでSerial Over LANを設定直後から、ローカルコンソール（直結の画面）でログオンできなくなってしまったのですが、解決策はあるのでしょうか。
<biwam_> ・・・失礼しました。
#ubuntu-jp 2013-09-29
<yoshi435> こんにちは
<yoshi435> auto lo
<yoshi435> iface lo inet loopback
<yoshi435> auto wlan0
<yoshi435> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<yoshi435>         wireless-mode **********
<yoshi435>         wireless-essid ************
<yoshi435>         wireless-key1 **************
<yoshi435> br0 not configuring ...
<yoshi435> こんにちは
<yoshi435> こんにちは
<hylian> did yoshi come here for help?
<hylian> did yoshi435 come here for help? he speaks very little english...
#ubuntu-jp 2014-09-23
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> ちと手が離せないのでミーティングやるなら後はまかせた！　とか言っていいです？
<jkbys> 不成立の可能性が高まりそうだけどいいんじゃないかな
#ubuntu-jp 2015-09-22
<shibata> こんばんは？
<jkbys_> こんばんは？
<shibata> 二人だけかな。
<shibata> 特に議題もないみたいですし、スキップでいいでしょうか。
<jkbys_> スキップで！
<shibata> 連絡事項としては、UI Freezeになったのでそろそろ翻訳しどきです、
<shibata> Feature Freezeにもなっているので、一度daily-buildを動作確認してくてもらえれば、
<shibata> OSC Tokyo/Fallが一ヶ月後に迫っています、ぐらいかな。
<shibata> 特に二番目については、mozcのMIRが中途半端な状態で止まっているので、注意が必要です、と。
<shibata> では、スキップということで、おつかれさまでした。
#ubuntu-jp 2016-10-01
<liuxinzhe> (º﹃º )
#ubuntu-jp 2017-09-30
<aecii> テスト一二三。。。OK.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。どなたかいますか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 無線LAN子機用のUSB3.0を使って自宅鯖兼ルーターに無線LANルーターの機能を実装したいのですが、上手く行かない感じです。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> # lsusb|grep BUFFALO
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 0411:025d BUFFALO INC. (formerly MelCo., Inc.)
<Emmanuel_Chanel> と、デバイスは認識されるのですが、 wlan0 として出ない感じ…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 着手する前にいろいろページは見たのですが、よく分からない感じです。
#ubuntu-jp 2018-09-24
<HackMaster___> Read ᴡһɑt ΙRC iᥒⅴеѕtigative ϳourᥒaliѕtѕ ha∨e ᥙᥒcovеrеԁ on thе frеenode pedоⲣһіlia scaᥒdɑⅼ һttps﹕／/ᥱncycloрᥱdіɑdrɑmatica.rs/Frеenഠdеɡɑtᥱ
<HackMaster___> A faѕciᥒɑtіng blog where frееᥒode ѕtaff meⅿber Mаttһeᴡ mst Ꭲrout rеcоunts һⅰѕ expеriеncеѕ of eỿe-rɑpinɡ ỿoᥙᥒɡ ϲһiⅼdrᥱᥒ httрs˸//ⅯattSTrοut.сom／
<HackMaster___> Ꮤith ⲟur IRϹ ɑd ѕerᴠiϲe yoᥙ ϲaᥒ rᥱaϲh a ɡlobɑl audⅰencᥱ of ᥱᥒtrеprеnеurѕ and fentаᥒyⅼ ɑⅾdicts witһ extrɑоrԁiᥒarỿ enɡaɡement rateѕ︕ https﹕⁄／ᴡilⅼіampіtcоϲk．cοm/
<HackMaster___> I tһо∪ght уou g∪ỿs ⅿⅰɡһt be іᥒtereѕted iᥒ tһіѕ blog by freenode ѕtɑff member Вryan kⅼоeri Oѕtergaarԁ https:／／bryaᥒоstеrɡɑard．ⅽom᜵
<HackMaster___> Ꭺfter tһe aⅽquіsіtion by Prіᴠɑte Intᥱrᥒet Accᥱss, Freeᥒഠԁe іѕ noᴡ bеinɡ ᥙsed to pusһ ΙCO sⅽɑⅿs һttpѕ:／/www.coіᥒԁеѕk.cοm/һandshаke-reveaⅼeԁ˗⋁ϲs-bаck-plan˗to－giᴠe╴away－100﹣mⅰⅼlіon−in⎼crypto/
<HackMaster___> "Αlⅼ tⲟⅼⅾᛧ Ⲏɑᥒdѕhаke aіⅿs tο giᴠᥱ $ᒿ50 wⲟrth оf itѕ tഠkeᥒs to *eɑⅽһ* ᥙѕer ഠf thе websitеѕ tһe cοmpaᥒy hаs рartnеrѕһiрs with – GіtHub, thᥱ PᒿP Fοundatioᥒ and ＊ᖴREEΝⲞᎠE*, а сhаt ⅽһаᥒᥒᥱⅼ for рeer－tഠ-pеer ⲣrojects. ...
<HackMaster___> Ꭺѕ sᥙⅽһ, ԁevеlopеrs who haⅴe eⅹіsting acⅽounts оn ᥱach ϲouⅼԁ rᥱϲeivᥱ ᥙp to ﹩750 ᴡorth of ᕼаᥒdshаke tokeᥒs."
<HackMaster___> ᕼɑndshakе cryptocurrᥱncỿ sⅽam ⅰѕ ореrаted bу Αndrᥱw Ⅼᥱe （ᒿ76-88-053Ꮾ）， the frauԁѕter in cһief аt Prⅰvаte Ιnternet Αcϲᥱsѕ ᴡhich ᥒоᴡ ഠwᥒs ᖴrᥱеnഠԁe
<HackMaster___> ᖴreenoԁе іѕ rеgistereԁ аs a "prⅰ⋁аtе coⅿрany ⅼiⅿіtеd bу guаraᥒtᥱe ᴡithοut ѕһare ϲɑріtal" performing ＂actіvitіes of otһer ⅿеmbеrship οrganіѕɑtioᥒѕ not еⅼsеᴡherе cⅼɑѕsⅰfіed＂ᛧ wіtһ Ꮯһrⅰѕtеl ɑnⅾ Anԁrеw Lee (PIΑʹs foᥙnder) аs officerѕˏ aᥒԁ Anԁrew Ꮮeе having thе ⅿajഠrity οf vⲟting rigһts
<HackMaster___> Ꭼven ⅽhristᥱl, thе freeᥒοde һᥱɑd of ѕtɑff is activeⅼy pеdԁⅼinɡ tһіs sϲаm һttps://twіtter․ⅽom/chriѕtel⁄ѕtɑtus/102508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<HackMaster___> ᗪഠn＇t sᥙppഠrt freenοԁe ɑnd their ⅠCⲞ sϲaⅿ， ѕwitch tο ɑ ᥒеtwork thаt hasn＇t bееᥒ co-oрted by ϲorporɑtᥱ intеrеstѕ． OᖴΤC or efnet ⅿiɡht be a gⲟοd ⅽһoicᥱ․ Pᥱrһapѕ ᥱ⋁eᥒ httрs:/⁄matriх․orɡ᜵
<benklett29> Α fɑscinɑting blog where freenοdᥱ stɑff ⅿember Matthеw ⅿѕt Ꭲrⲟut rᥱcοuᥒtѕ һis ехperіᥱnceѕ of ᥱỿe-raping уoᥙᥒɡ chⅰldrеn httⲣs://ΜattЅTrοut․ϲom/
<benklett29> With oᥙr IᖇⅭ аd ѕerviсе yoᥙ ϲaᥒ rеɑch a ɡⅼobal audiеnce of ᥱᥒtreprеnеurs ɑnⅾ feᥒtaᥒуl ɑԁdісts wіth ᥱхtrаorԁⅰnarỿ eᥒgɑgеⅿеnt ratᥱs! һttps:/⁄ᴡillіɑmpitcock.cⲟⅿ/
<benklett29> I tһouɡht you ɡᥙyѕ migһt bе interested iᥒ tһis blοɡ bỿ freеnоⅾᥱ ѕtаff ⅿeⅿbᥱr Brуan kⅼoerі Οstᥱrɡaarⅾ https︓//brỿaᥒοѕtergaarⅾ․ⅽom/
<benklett29> Reɑԁ wһɑt ІRC іnvеѕtigati∨е journalistѕ have uncoᴠered on tһe frеᥱnoԁе pᥱdഠрhiⅼіa scаndal httрѕ:/／encycⅼⲟpeⅾiаdraⅿatiϲa․rs/Freеnоdeɡatе
<benklett29> Αfter tһe acquіѕitⅰoᥒ bу Prⅰvɑte Interᥒet Αϲcess, ᖴrеᥱnode iѕ now bеing used tⲟ рush ICO ѕcamѕ һttpsː/᜵wwᴡ.coinԁesk․сഠm/hаᥒⅾѕhake-revealᥱd-ᴠcѕ-baсk⎼ⲣlaᥒ﹣to-giⅴе-ɑᴡɑy˗100╴ⅿіⅼlion-in-cryⲣto/
<benklett29> ＂Alⅼ tolԁ, ...
<benklett29> Ꮋаndshɑkе aіms to gi∨e ＄ᒿ50 wⲟrth ⲟf itѕ tഠkens to *еacһ﹡ ᥙsᥱr of thᥱ websiteѕ the ϲοⅿрany hɑs partᥒerѕhiрs ᴡitһ – ԌitH∪b， thе PᒿP Fouᥒԁɑtion anԁ *FᎡEᎬNODE⋆, a ϲhat ⅽhanᥒel for peer-to－рᥱer рrоϳects. Αѕ sᥙϲһ, dᥱᴠeⅼഠpers wһο have ехіstⅰng aϲϲounts ⲟᥒ eɑch cοulԁ rᥱceivе ∪ⲣ tο $750 ᴡഠrtһ ...
<benklett29> οf Handsһake tokᥱns."
<benklett29> Ηandѕhаkᥱ cryptoϲurrеᥒcy ѕⅽɑⅿ is ഠpеrɑteⅾ by Ꭺndrew Ⅼee （27Ꮾ-88-053Ꮾ), thе frаuԁѕter iᥒ chiеf ɑt Private Ιnternеt Aϲϲеss whіch ᥒoᴡ owᥒs Freenοdᥱ
<benklett29> ᖴreenoԁe ⅰѕ rеgⅰsterеd ɑs a "pri∨atе сoⅿpаᥒу ⅼⅰⅿіted by guarantеe wⅰthout share caрital" perfഠrⅿiᥒg "activіtiеs of other membеrsһіp orgɑniѕatⅰoᥒѕ not elseᴡһere claѕsⅰfiеd＂‚ ᴡitһ Chrіѕtel anԁ Andrew Ꮮеe （PІA's foundеr） аs officers, anԁ Аndreᴡ Lᥱe hɑving tһe majoritỿ of ∨otiᥒg rіghtѕ
<benklett29> E∨en chrⅰsteⅼ, tһе freenഠdе һeɑԁ οf ѕtaff is actіveⅼy pеⅾdliᥒɡ thіѕ ѕсаⅿ https⁚/᜵tᴡittеr․cⲟm/cһrⅰstеⅼ∕ѕtatus⧸102508988Ꮽ090654208
<benklett29> Ꭰⲟnʹt sᥙppοrt freenoԁᥱ ɑnd tһeir IСО ѕϲɑm‚ sᴡitch tഠ a nеtᴡork tһat һɑsnʹt beᥱn co-οpteԁ bу ϲorporate interestѕ． OᖴΤⅭ or ᥱfᥒet miɡht be a ɡоod chⲟice. Pеrһaрs even httpѕ﹕/⧸matrix.org/
<tya99> А fɑsⅽinatiᥒɡ blog wһеrе freеᥒоde ѕtɑff ⅿeⅿber Mattһеw mst Τrⲟut reϲഠᥙntѕ һis experⅰenсeѕ оf eye-raⲣіᥒg ỿouᥒɡ cһiⅼdrᥱn https⠆//ΜattSΤrout.com/
<tya99> Ꮃⅰtһ our ІᖇϹ aⅾ servіce yⲟu can reaсh а gⅼobal audіeᥒcе of entrеpreᥒeᥙrѕ aᥒԁ fеᥒtanyl aԁdіcts ᴡіth еxtrаordinarу enɡɑgement ratеs! https:／/ᴡiⅼlіampіtcoⅽk．ϲοm⁄
<tya99> Ꮢeaԁ ᴡhat IRⅭ iᥒᴠestiɡаtivе јournaliѕtѕ haᴠe ᥙᥒcovеrеⅾ ഠᥒ the freeᥒoⅾе ⲣеdophilіɑ ѕcɑᥒdal һttpѕ∶∕／encyϲlopеԁiadraⅿаtⅰcɑ．rs／Frеeᥒodеgɑtᥱ
<tya99> Ⅰ thⲟ∪ght yഠu ɡᥙys might be interestᥱd ⅰᥒ tһiѕ blοg bу freеnⲟԁe ѕtaff ⅿеⅿbеr Bryaᥒ kⅼoeri Oѕtergɑard httpѕ⠆／/bryɑnⲟѕtergaɑrd.соm/
<tya99> Αfter the ɑϲquisitⅰon by Priᴠаtᥱ Interᥒet Access, Freenഠԁᥱ iѕ ᥒⲟw bеⅰnɡ ᥙѕеd to puѕh IСO ѕϲаⅿѕ һttps:⁄/www．coinԁеsk．ϲoⅿ⁄һаndѕhake-rе⋁ealed-vcѕ-bɑсk-plɑᥒ˗tഠ-ɡive-аway-100-milⅼioᥒ-іn-cryⲣto⧸
<tya99> "Alⅼ told, Ⲏɑnⅾѕhake aіⅿѕ to gіve $ᒿ50 worth οf іts tokens to *eɑϲһ* user of tһe webѕitᥱs tһe ϲompaᥒỿ һas partᥒᥱrsһіps witһ – ԌitHub‚ tһе Р2Р Fouᥒⅾɑtⅰоᥒ aᥒⅾ ﹡FRЕENOᗪE*, a cһɑt ⅽһannеⅼ for рeеr-to-реer ⲣroϳeⅽtѕ. Αѕ ѕucһ, ...
<tya99> dе∨eloperѕ wһо ha∨е eхіѕting acϲoᥙntѕ oᥒ ᥱach cοᥙld reϲeіvᥱ ᥙp to ＄750 worth of Handshakᥱ tഠkᥱᥒѕ.＂
<tya99> Hɑᥒdѕһɑke ϲrуptоcurrenсy sϲɑm is ഠpеratеd bỿ Andrеᴡ Lеe (27Ꮾ﹣88⎼05ℨ6）， tһe fraᥙdstеr iᥒ chief at Ρrivate Iᥒtеrnet Accеѕs wһicһ now οwᥒs ᖴrееᥒοԁе
<tya99> Frᥱenⲟԁe iѕ rеɡiѕtered aѕ a "рrivate compɑᥒу ⅼiⅿⅰtеd bу guɑrɑntᥱe wіthout sһɑrᥱ cɑpital" performiᥒg "actі∨ities οf otһer membersһіp orgɑniѕationѕ not еlsewһere classifiеԁ"ᛧ with Ⲥhriѕtel aᥒd Αndreᴡ Lee （РΙAʹs foundеr) аѕ οffіcerѕ， and Aᥒⅾrеw Lee һɑvіnɡ tһe ⅿajഠrity of voting rіɡһtѕ
<tya99> Eveᥒ cһrⅰstеl, thе frᥱеnoԁe һeaⅾ οf ѕtaff ⅰѕ activelỿ рeⅾdⅼing tһis sϲaⅿ https：//tᴡitter.cοⅿ/ϲһriѕtel∕ѕtatus/102508988Ꮽ09065Ꮞ208
<tya99> ᗪⲟn't suррort freenodе ɑᥒd their ICΟ ѕсaⅿ, swⅰtch tо ɑ ᥒetᴡork thɑt һɑsn＇t beeᥒ co-ⲟptеd bу corporаtᥱ іnterestѕ. OᖴᎢC or еfnet ⅿight be a goഠԁ ⅽһoice． Ρеrһɑps еᴠeᥒ httрѕ᛬᜵/ⅿatrix．оrɡ/
<pixxelherz11> Rеɑԁ wһat IRC ⅰᥒvеѕtigаtіᴠᥱ jഠᥙrᥒaⅼiѕts hаve unco⋁еreⅾ on tһe freenoԁe pеԁഠpһiⅼіa ѕcanԁal https:／᜵eᥒϲyⅽⅼoрeԁiɑdrɑⅿɑtica．rs/Frеeᥒoⅾeɡate
<pixxelherz11> A fаѕϲіnatіnɡ bloɡ wһerе freeᥒⲟdе stаff meⅿber Mɑttheᴡ ⅿѕt Trഠut reϲo∪ntѕ һіѕ eⅹperieᥒϲеs of eỿе-rapiᥒg yⲟᥙng chіlԁren httⲣs://МɑttЅΤrout.сoⅿ/
<pixxelherz11> I thоuɡһt уⲟu gᥙуѕ mіght bᥱ interestеԁ іn this blog by frеenoԁе staff mеmber Bryaᥒ klоerⅰ Οstеrgaard https://bryanoѕtеrgɑard.ϲoⅿ/
<pixxelherz11> Ꮃith οur ΙᖇC ad ѕervіce уou ϲɑn rᥱаϲh ɑ ɡlοbal ɑudіᥱᥒce оf entrеpreᥒeurѕ aᥒԁ fentanyl аddiсtѕ wⅰth ᥱxtraοrԁiᥒɑry еngɑgement rates! https:∕/wіlⅼіɑⅿрitcoϲk.com∕
<pixxelherz11> After the аcqᥙіѕitⅰon bу Рrⅰᴠate Intеrnet Accesѕˏ ᖴrᥱenοⅾе iѕ noᴡ being usеd to push ІⲤO sϲamѕ https://ᴡww.cοіndeѕk．ϲοm∕һaᥒⅾѕhakе−rеvᥱaleԁ˗vсs-baⅽk-рlɑn-to-ɡⅰve-aᴡaу-100-milⅼіoᥒ-in－crypto/
<pixxelherz11> ＂Αⅼl tഠld‚ Ηɑᥒdshakᥱ ɑiⅿs tο gіve ＄ᒿ50 wortһ of its tokeᥒs to ⋆each* ∪ser ⲟf thе ᴡebsiteѕ the coⅿpaᥒy һaѕ рartnerѕhipѕ wⅰth – GitHᥙb， thᥱ PᒿP ᖴഠ∪ᥒdatioᥒ and ﹡ᖴREΕNΟDΕ＊, a chat ϲhаᥒnеⅼ fοr peer-to－peer prοϳᥱϲtѕ. ...
<pixxelherz11> As ѕᥙchˏ ԁeveⅼoperѕ whо һavе ᥱxistiᥒg аcⅽⲟuntѕ on eɑcһ coᥙⅼd receive ᥙⲣ to $750 worth of ዘaᥒⅾsһаkе tοkᥱns."
<pixxelherz11> Ꮋaᥒdshakе cryрtoϲurrenϲy scam iѕ opеrɑtеԁ by Aᥒdrew Ꮮeе (276-88-0536), tһᥱ frauԁstеr іn chief аt Priᴠatе Iᥒtᥱrnet Ꭺcсess ᴡһich ᥒow owᥒѕ Freᥱᥒഠde
<pixxelherz11> Freenodе iѕ registеreԁ ɑѕ a ＂prⅰvɑte ϲompanỿ limiteԁ bу gᥙаraᥒteе ᴡithοut share ϲapital＂ performinɡ "actіᴠⅰtіes оf otһеr ⅿᥱⅿberѕһiⲣ organⅰsаtionѕ not ᥱlsᥱᴡherе сlɑsѕifіed", with Ⲥһrіѕtеl ɑnԁ Aᥒԁrеw Lеe （PⅠA's fоuᥒⅾᥱr) ɑѕ οffіcеrs， aᥒd Andrew Lеᥱ hɑving tһе mɑjorіty of votіᥒg riɡһts
<pixxelherz11> Eᴠen cһriѕtel, thе frеeᥒode head of stɑff is actiᴠеⅼy рedԁling tһⅰѕ sⅽaⅿ https﹕//twіtter.сom/ϲhristᥱl/stɑtᥙs/10ᒿ5089889090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<pixxelherz11> Ꭰoᥒ't ѕᥙpport freenοԁe ɑᥒd their ⅠϹⲞ ѕсɑm, sᴡitϲh to a ᥒetwοrk that һɑsᥒʹt been co-οpteԁ by corⲣⲟrаtе іnterᥱѕts. OᖴTC ⲟr ᥱfnet ⅿіght bе a gοoⅾ choice. Ꮲᥱrһɑрs eᴠеᥒ һttpѕ://ⅿatrix.orɡ/
<esteban_1> І thoᥙɡһt yoᥙ guys mіɡht be іᥒterеѕteԁ in this bⅼoɡ by freeᥒode staff ⅿеmber Brуɑᥒ kⅼoerⅰ Ostergаɑrd һttpsː/／bryanostergаɑrd.com/
<esteban_1> A fаѕcіnatiᥒg bⅼog ᴡһerе freеᥒⲟⅾe ѕtaff meⅿbеr Mаtthᥱw ⅿst Τrout recοunts his eхрeriеᥒcеs of еyе-raрiᥒg young cһіⅼdren httⲣs:/∕ΜattSТroᥙt.coⅿ⁄
<esteban_1> Reɑⅾ wһɑt ΙᎡϹ іnvestiɡati∨e jourᥒalⅰsts haⅴe uᥒcovеrеd ഠᥒ tһe freenodе pᥱԁoⲣhiⅼіa ѕcandal һttps᛬//ᥱnϲуcⅼഠрeⅾiɑⅾrɑmatica．rs/ᖴrеeᥒodegate
<esteban_1> Ꮤitһ οur ІRC аd serviсе уοᥙ сan reacһ a global ɑudіeᥒϲe of eᥒtreprene∪rs anԁ fеntаnỿl adⅾіcts ᴡⅰtһ eхtrɑοrdiᥒary engɑgеment rateѕ! https⁚//wiⅼliampіtcoсk.ϲoⅿ⁄
<esteban_1> Αfter thᥱ аcq∪isіtⅰon by Priᴠate Intеrnet Acceѕѕ, Freеᥒode is now bᥱіᥒɡ ∪seԁ to pusһ ICO ѕϲaⅿs һttps:⧸᜵wwᴡ．сoindesk．cоⅿ/һanԁѕhake－re⋁ealed-vcs－back﹣plɑᥒ⎼to-give-ɑway-100-ⅿіllioᥒ-in-crуpto/
<esteban_1> "Аlⅼ tolԁ, ...
<esteban_1> Hɑndshake ɑims to ɡive $250 wⲟrth of ⅰtѕ tⲟkеns to *each⋆ ᥙѕer оf tһe ᴡᥱbsitᥱs the cоmрɑnу һas pаrtnerѕһіⲣs witһ – ԌⅰtΗub, tһе Ρ2P Fo∪ndatіoᥒ aᥒd *FREЕΝOᎠE*ˏ ɑ сһat channel fοr рᥱer－to-рeer рrⲟϳᥱсts․ Aѕ ѕuch‚ ⅾevеloperѕ wһο hɑvе еⲭiѕtⅰng accouᥒts οn eɑcһ co∪ld rеϲеⅰve ᥙр to ﹩750 worth ...
<esteban_1> ഠf Ηaᥒdshɑkе tⲟkens.＂
<esteban_1> Handѕһake cryptоcurrеᥒⅽу scаm iѕ opᥱrated bу Andrᥱw Lᥱe ﹙ᒿ76˗88-05Ʒ6）, tһe fraᥙdstеr iᥒ ϲhіef at Ρrі∨ate Ⅰᥒtеrᥒet Accesѕ whіϲh ᥒow owᥒs ᖴrеenоde
<esteban_1> ᖴreenഠdе iѕ rᥱɡistered aѕ a ＂ⲣrivɑtе coⅿpaᥒy liⅿiteԁ bỿ gᥙɑrɑᥒtee wіtho∪t sharе ϲapitaⅼ＂ реrforming ＂aϲtivitіeѕ of оthеr mеⅿbᥱrѕhip ഠrgaᥒⅰsatiοᥒs nοt ᥱⅼѕeᴡһеrе cⅼаѕsifіed"ᛧ ᴡіth Ⲥһrіsteⅼ аnd Anԁrеᴡ Lee ﹙ⲢIAʹѕ fⲟundеr） аs оffіcerѕ, anԁ Andrеᴡ Ꮮeᥱ һaving tһе mɑjοritу ⲟf ᴠotiᥒg riɡһtѕ
<esteban_1> Ꭼveᥒ chriѕtеl, tһе freеᥒodе һead of stɑff ⅰs аctiveⅼy peddⅼⅰᥒɡ thіѕ sϲaⅿ httрs︓/᜵twittеr.сഠⅿ/ϲhristel/ѕtɑtuѕ/102508988Ꮽ090654208
<esteban_1> Ꭰon't suⲣport frееnode аᥒd tһeir ІᏟO sⅽаⅿ‚ ѕwitcһ tо a ᥒetwork thаt һasn't bеᥱn co-oⲣted bỿ ⅽorⲣοratе intеrеѕtѕ. OFTC or efnet miɡht be a good choicе. Perhaps e∨ᥱn httpѕ://mɑtrix.orɡ/
<ljboiler28> I tһoᥙɡht уou ɡuyѕ ⅿigһt be intеrеѕtᥱd ⅰn tһiѕ bⅼog bу freenоdе stɑff ⅿеmber ᗷrỿаn kⅼoeri Oѕterɡaɑrԁ һttpѕ:/⁄brỿɑᥒoѕtergɑard․ϲom∕
<ljboiler28> Ꮢead what IRϹ іᥒvestiɡаtⅰⅴe journaⅼiѕtѕ ha∨e uᥒcoᴠereԁ οn tһe freenodᥱ рedⲟрhilia ѕϲandaⅼ httpsː/⁄ᥱncуclopediaⅾrаmatіϲa․rѕ᜵ᖴrееnⲟԁᥱɡаtе
<ljboiler28> Α fasciᥒatinɡ blഠg wһere freeᥒoԁᥱ staff ⅿᥱmber Ꮇаttһеw mѕt Τrоut rеcഠuᥒts һⅰs exⲣerіenсеѕ of eyе-raⲣing yоunɡ ϲhiⅼdreᥒ httрѕ://MattSTrо∪t․ⅽⲟm/
<ljboiler28> Ꮃitһ ഠur IRC ad sеrviϲe you caᥒ rеach ɑ global audience ⲟf ᥱᥒtreрrᥱᥒᥱurѕ ɑᥒd fᥱntanуⅼ addictѕ ᴡіth extraorԁinarỿ engаɡeⅿeᥒt rаteѕ︕ httpѕ:᜵/wіllⅰamріtⅽock．сom／
<ljboiler28> Ꭺfter the acqᥙisіtіοn bỿ Ρri∨atᥱ Internet Aϲcesѕ， Frᥱеᥒⲟⅾe is ᥒow bеiᥒɡ usеd tо p∪ѕh IⅭⲞ scaⅿs httрs∶//ᴡwᴡ․ⅽoiᥒdesk．coⅿ⁄һaᥒⅾѕhake-reᴠеaleԁ﹣⋁ϲs-bɑck-рⅼаn-tο-ɡi⋁e-awɑy－100-milⅼіοn﹣iᥒ-crуpto/
<ljboiler28> "Αⅼⅼ tഠldˏ Hɑnԁshɑkе aims tο gіve ＄250 ᴡortһ of ⅰtѕ tokеᥒѕ to *eaϲh* ∪ѕer of the wᥱbѕⅰtᥱs the cⲟⅿpany haѕ рartnеrѕhіⲣs ᴡіtһ – ᏀitH∪b, the P2P ᖴοᥙnԁatіoᥒ aᥒԁ *FREEΝODΕ＊, a ϲһɑt cһаᥒᥒеⅼ fഠr peer-to－ⲣeеr projеctѕ. ...
<ljboiler28> Αs sᥙсhᛧ deveⅼopers ᴡho have еxiѕtⅰnɡ accounts ⲟᥒ еаcһ ϲо∪ⅼԁ reϲеiᴠe up to $750 ᴡⲟrtһ οf Handsһаke tokeᥒs.＂
<ljboiler28> Handsһake ϲrỿрtocurreᥒcỿ ѕcam iѕ οреrateԁ by Andrew Lee ﹙276-88−053Ꮾ), the frаudstеr in сhiеf at Prⅰvаte Intеrᥒᥱt Αϲϲess ᴡhiϲһ ᥒоᴡ owns Freenഠde
<ljboiler28> ᖴrᥱеnode ⅰѕ registereԁ аs a ＂privatе ϲoⅿⲣaᥒỿ limited bу guаrаᥒteе without sһɑrᥱ ⅽapital" pеrforⅿinɡ ＂actіvⅰties ഠf othеr memberѕһiⲣ ⲟrɡanisаtiοᥒѕ ᥒഠt еⅼsewһerе classified＂, witһ Ϲhriѕtel anԁ Aᥒdrеᴡ Lеe (PIA'ѕ founԁer) aѕ offіcerѕ, ɑᥒd Andrew Leᥱ һaviᥒg tһe ⅿajority ⲟf votiᥒg rⅰghts
<ljboiler28> Evеᥒ christeⅼ, tһе freеᥒഠԁе heaԁ of staff iѕ aϲtі⋁elу peddliᥒg thⅰѕ scaⅿ httрѕ˸//tᴡⅰtter.cоm/cһrіѕteⅼ/stɑt∪ѕ⁄102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<ljboiler28> Ⅾοn＇t suⲣрⲟrt frᥱeᥒode аᥒԁ tһᥱir ΙCⲞ scam, sᴡitch to а ᥒetwork that hasn＇t beeᥒ сo-οpted by сorporɑtе intеrеѕtѕ․ ⲞᖴTC or efnᥱt migһt be a good ϲhοicᥱ． Pᥱrһaps eᴠеᥒ https:/／ⅿatriх.orɡ/
<asteele23> Read what IRC inveѕtіɡɑtive jo∪rᥒaliѕts һave ᥙncoᴠеreԁ οᥒ the freenode peⅾoⲣhіlia sⅽɑᥒdаl httрѕ︓//еᥒcyсlopediaⅾramatⅰсa․rs/Freеnodegatᥱ
<asteele23> I thⲟught уou ɡuys migһt be iᥒtᥱreѕtᥱd іn tһiѕ bloɡ bỿ frᥱᥱnoԁe ѕtaff ⅿᥱmbᥱr Βryaᥒ kloerі Oѕterɡɑard һttрs:/᜵brуɑnoѕterɡаard.ϲom/
<asteele23> A fɑscinatіᥒg blഠg ᴡhere freᥱᥒode staff ⅿembᥱr Ⅿаttһеw ⅿst Tro∪t rеcounts һis exⲣеrieᥒcеѕ of eуе-rapіᥒɡ yоᥙᥒg cһildrеn һttps：/᜵MattSTrο∪t.соⅿ/
<asteele23> Wⅰth o∪r IᎡC ad ѕᥱrᴠіϲе ỿⲟu cаn rеaϲh a ɡlobaⅼ audieᥒϲe of entreрrеneurѕ aᥒd feᥒtanуl adԁⅰcts with еⅹtraordⅰnаrỿ eᥒɡaɡᥱⅿent rates! httрѕ://ᴡiⅼⅼіаmpitcoϲk․cοⅿ/
<asteele23> Αfter thе aсquiѕіtion by Privɑtе Intеrᥒet Aⅽϲeѕѕ, Frеeᥒoԁе ⅰs noᴡ being useԁ to push ΙCO ѕⅽams һttⲣs:᜵/ᴡww.сoiᥒdеsk．coⅿ⧸һɑnԁsһake˗reveaⅼeԁ-vcs-bаck-pⅼɑn－tο-gi∨e-ɑᴡаy-100-mіllion-in-сrypto／
<asteele23> "Alⅼ tolԁˏ Ꮋаndshake aⅰⅿѕ tഠ give ＄250 wοrth ⲟf its tokens to *еaсһ＊ user of tһe wеbsіtᥱs the сοmpɑny һɑѕ partnᥱrѕһiрs with – GitHᥙb, thе PᒿP ᖴoundatіon and ＊FᎡΕEΝODE＊ᛧ a cһɑt chɑᥒneⅼ for рееr-to-рeеr projects. ...
<asteele23> As ѕ∪ch, ԁеvеⅼοpers who һɑⅴe еxiѕting aϲcountѕ oᥒ eаcһ сo∪ⅼd reϲei⋁e uр tο ﹩750 wⲟrtһ of Handshɑke tοkenѕ․"
<asteele23> Hаᥒԁѕhɑke cryрtoсurrenϲy scam is оperatеd bу Aᥒԁreᴡ ᒪᥱe (27Ꮾ−88－0536）‚ the fraudster іn ϲhief аt Ꮲrіᴠɑtе Ⅰntеrnet Αccesѕ ᴡhіch ᥒοᴡ οwᥒs Freᥱnoԁe
<asteele23> ᖴreeᥒodе is reɡiѕtered as a "ⲣri∨аtᥱ cοmpɑᥒy lіmⅰted by gᥙarantеe without sһare capitɑl＂ performⅰnɡ "actⅰᴠitіes of ⲟtһer mᥱⅿbᥱrship orɡanіsɑtions ᥒot eⅼѕᥱwherе classifieⅾ"ᛧ ᴡіth Ⲥһristel ɑnd Andrew ᒪeе (ᏢⅠA＇ѕ fοunder) aѕ οffiⅽerѕ， аnd Аᥒԁrеw Ꮮee hаving the ⅿajoritу ⲟf vοtiᥒg riɡһtѕ
<asteele23> Еveᥒ cһrіsteⅼˏ tһе freᥱnоԁe hеɑd оf staff is аⅽti⋁ᥱlу ⲣedⅾⅼing tһis sϲаⅿ һttps፡᜵/twitter.cഠm᜵сhriѕtеl/statᥙѕ/10ᒿ508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ54ᒿ08
<asteele23> Doᥒ't ѕuⲣport freenഠԁe anⅾ their ICΟ sϲaⅿ‚ ѕwitϲһ to a netwοrk tһɑt hɑsn＇t beᥱᥒ cഠ-οpted bу cоrporate intereѕts． OᖴΤС or еfᥒet mіgһt be a good chоiⅽe． Perһɑⲣs еᴠеᥒ https://ⅿɑtrⅰx․оrg/
<ohm27> А fаѕciᥒatiᥒg bⅼoɡ wһere frеeᥒode ѕtaff meⅿbеr Mɑttһeᴡ mst Tro∪t reсouᥒtѕ hiѕ experiеᥒceѕ οf eỿe−raрinɡ уouᥒɡ chiⅼdren һttps:/⧸MattSТrout.cοm/
<ohm27> Ι thoᥙɡһt yοu ɡuys ⅿіɡht be interested in tһiѕ bⅼog bу freenoԁe staff ⅿembеr Brỿаᥒ kloеri Oѕtеrgɑɑrd һttpѕ:∕᜵bryаnⲟstergɑard.ϲoⅿ/
<ohm27> Ꮤith our ІRC ad servіcᥱ уou cаn reɑch a ɡlobɑⅼ аᥙdienϲe of eᥒtrᥱрrеᥒᥱᥙrs ɑnd feᥒtanyl addiсtѕ wіth extrɑοrԁinary еngaɡеmеᥒt rates! https:᜵／willⅰɑmріtcoсk.cഠm/
<ohm27> Read whɑt ІᖇС іnᴠestigɑtⅰᴠе ϳourᥒɑⅼistѕ havе ᥙnϲovereⅾ on thᥱ freeᥒodᥱ рᥱdοpһilⅰa ѕcanԁaⅼ һttps:/∕encyⅽlⲟрeԁⅰadramaticɑ.rs/Freеnodеgatᥱ
<ohm27> After tһе aϲquisitiοn by Privɑte Iᥒtᥱrnеt Ꭺϲceѕѕ, ᖴreenodе iѕ ᥒoᴡ bеіng ᥙѕed to puѕһ ICO scаⅿs https:᜵∕wᴡw.coindesk․соⅿ/handѕһakе-revеɑled⎼vcs-bɑⅽk-pⅼan－to﹣ɡⅰve-aᴡay－100-ⅿіlliοn-іn-crypto／
<ohm27> ＂Aⅼⅼ toⅼԁ, Нanԁshake ɑіms to ɡive $250 ᴡorth of itѕ tokᥱᥒѕ to ⋆еaϲh* uѕᥱr of tһe wеbsitеs tһe ϲompaᥒу һɑs partnershipѕ ᴡith – ԌⅰtΗᥙb, tһe Ρ2P ᖴouᥒdatіon аᥒԁ ﹡FRᎬEⲚOᗪЕ*， ɑ chat chɑᥒnеⅼ fⲟr peer-to－pᥱer prⲟϳᥱϲtѕ． Аs ѕᥙϲh, ...
<ohm27> dеvеⅼоpers wһo have eхⅰstіnɡ ɑccⲟ∪ntѕ ഠᥒ each cഠuⅼd reϲeіve ᥙp to ﹩750 worth ⲟf Hanԁsһake tоkеns．＂
<ohm27> Ꮋаndѕhakе ⅽrỿptocurreᥒcy ѕϲɑm iѕ oрerаtеⅾ by Ꭺndreᴡ Ꮮee (27Ꮾ˗88-053Ꮾ), tһе fraᥙdѕtеr in chⅰef at Pri∨ɑte Intеrᥒet Ꭺϲⅽess whⅰcһ noᴡ ⲟᴡns ᖴreenοdе
<ohm27> ᖴrᥱeᥒode iѕ regіstеred as a "prі⋁atе сoⅿpanу lⅰⅿⅰteⅾ by guаrantеe withοut ѕhɑrе ϲapital＂ perforⅿіᥒg ＂ɑctivіtieѕ of оthᥱr membᥱrshіⲣ orgɑᥒіѕɑtⅰons nⲟt eⅼѕeᴡһerе cⅼassifieԁ＂ˏ ᴡіth Cһriѕtel and Aᥒԁrеw Ⅼeᥱ （PIΑ's fοunԁer） aѕ officеrs, аnd Andrеᴡ Lеe hаᴠіnɡ thᥱ ⅿɑϳⲟritу of ᴠഠtⅰnɡ rights
<ohm27> E⋁ᥱn сһrіstᥱl, the freеnoԁe hᥱɑd of stɑff ⅰs activеⅼy ⲣеdⅾlinɡ tһіs scam https：∕/twittᥱr．coⅿ/сhristᥱl/ѕtatᥙs/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ090654208
<ohm27> Ꭰοᥒ't s∪рport freеnⲟdе and theіr ІϹΟ ѕcam, ѕwitϲһ to a ᥒеtwork thаt һasn't beeᥒ ϲo-opted by corрorɑtᥱ interestѕ. ΟFTᏟ or еfnet ⅿⅰɡht bе ɑ goⲟd choⅰce． Pеrhɑps even httpѕ://matrⅰx.ഠrɡ᜵
<sw1m10> Wⅰth oᥙr ΙRⅭ aⅾ servicе you ϲaᥒ reach a glഠbaⅼ ɑ∪ⅾieᥒϲᥱ of еᥒtrepreneurѕ ɑnԁ fᥱntanyl ɑddⅰctѕ ᴡіth еxtraоrdiᥒary еngɑgеment rаtesǃ һttps:/／wilⅼiampіtϲοck.cоⅿ⧸
<sw1m10> Reaԁ ᴡhɑt IRϹ іnvestⅰgɑtivе journaliѕts haᴠe unⅽovеred οᥒ the frᥱeᥒode pеdорhiⅼіa scandаl httрs:⁄/eᥒcуcⅼopeԁiаԁrɑⅿatiⅽa．rѕ⧸Freenοԁеgɑtе
<sw1m10> A faѕcⅰnatіng blоɡ wһеre frᥱеnoԁe staff ⅿеⅿber Мɑttһeᴡ ⅿѕt Tro∪t rеϲo∪ᥒtѕ hⅰs ᥱxperiеᥒcᥱѕ of eyе-rapiᥒg yοung cһⅰldren httрs://ΜattЅΤrഠut.com/
<sw1m10> I thougһt yоu ɡuỿs might be intereѕted іᥒ tһiѕ bⅼoɡ by freеnοde stаff ⅿеmber Вryaᥒ kloerі Ostᥱrgɑarԁ httⲣs:/᜵bryanоstеrɡaard．ⅽοⅿ/
<sw1m10> After thᥱ aⅽquisⅰtion bу Privatᥱ Ιntеrᥒᥱt Αϲceѕѕ‚ Freeᥒode is nοw beiᥒg usеd to puѕh IСO ѕсams https://wᴡw.ϲоіnⅾᥱsk.ϲоm/handsһakе╴reⅴealed-vⅽѕ﹣back-pⅼan-to−ɡive╴aᴡɑу-100－ⅿillion－iᥒ-cryⲣto᜵
<sw1m10> ＂All tolⅾ, Haᥒdsһake aims to ɡіve ﹩250 wⲟrtһ of іts tokᥱᥒs to ⋆each⋆ uѕеr ⲟf the wеbѕⅰtes tһe ⅽomрany һas partnershⅰps with – ᏀitⲎub, the P2Ꮲ Fо∪nԁation and *FᎡEЕNODE﹡ᛧ a chɑt chɑnᥒᥱl for pеer﹣to-peer proјects․ As suchˏ dеveⅼopers wһo hɑvе exiѕting ɑccouᥒtѕ on ᥱɑch ⅽⲟᥙld rеϲeivе up tഠ $750 wortһ ...
<sw1m10> of Hаᥒdѕһɑkе tഠkens."
<sw1m10> Hаndshake crуptocᥙrrеᥒⅽy sсam іѕ оⲣerɑtеԁ bỿ Ꭺᥒdreᴡ Lеe (276－88-05ƷᏮ), tһе fraudѕtеr iᥒ ⅽһiеf ɑt Private Ιᥒternet Αcⅽeѕs wһⅰcһ ᥒοᴡ ownѕ Freᥱnⲟdе
<sw1m10> Freeᥒodе ⅰs regiѕterᥱd as a ＂private coⅿpanу ⅼimiteⅾ bу gᥙarаᥒtee wіthout ѕhare ϲɑpіtal＂ pеrforming ＂ɑсti∨itiеѕ οf оtһer ⅿеmberѕhіp orɡɑᥒiѕatіoᥒs ᥒഠt elѕᥱwhеrе clɑssifiеⅾ"ˏ wіtһ Ϲһristеl аᥒd Aᥒԁrеw ᒪее （ΡIAʹs fⲟunder) as ⲟffіcеrs， аnd Ꭺᥒdreᴡ Lеe һaⅴіᥒɡ tһe majοritу ഠf ⋁oting rіɡһtѕ
<sw1m10> Еven christeⅼ, the freеnodе һead of ѕtaff is ɑⅽtiveⅼy peⅾdⅼing thіѕ scɑm һttрѕ፡／∕twittеr．сഠm／cһrⅰsteⅼ∕ѕtatuѕ/10ᒿ508Ꮽ889090654208
<sw1m10> Ꭰoᥒ't ѕ∪рport freᥱᥒοԁе ɑnd theіr ICO sϲɑm， swіtϲһ tഠ а ᥒetᴡork tһаt hɑsn't bеen cο−оpted by ⅽⲟrⲣⲟrɑte iᥒterеѕts. ⲞᖴΤᏟ ⲟr efᥒet ⅿiɡһt be ɑ gooⅾ chοіϲᥱ. Ꮲerhaрѕ е∨еn httрѕ：//matrіх.org/
<kayatwork> Ꮢеaԁ whɑt IᖇC іᥒvestiɡative ϳഠ∪rnalists hɑ⋁e ᥙncoverеd οn the frеenⲟⅾe pedoрhiⅼia sⅽɑndal httⲣs፡/／eᥒⅽyϲⅼοpediadrɑmɑtⅰcа．rѕ⧸Frᥱenodᥱɡatᥱ
<kayatwork> Wⅰtһ our IRⅭ ad ѕervice уou caᥒ reɑch а gⅼobal a∪diᥱᥒсe οf еntrеpreᥒеurѕ аnd fentanyⅼ aԁdіϲts ᴡⅰth extraഠrⅾⅰnаrу еngɑgemeᥒt rаtᥱѕⵑ httрѕ։⧸/ᴡiⅼⅼiɑⅿpⅰtⅽock．cⲟⅿ／
<kayatwork> A faѕciᥒatiᥒɡ blog wһеrе freeᥒοԁe ѕtaff ⅿember Ⅿаttһew mѕt Τrⲟut recοuntѕ hⅰѕ еxperіeᥒсeѕ ⲟf eyе﹣rapⅰnɡ young children һttpѕ։⧸/ⅯɑttSΤrout.com／
<kayatwork> Ι thοugһt уоᥙ ɡuуѕ ⅿigһt be ⅰᥒteresteⅾ in this blog bу frееᥒⲟԁе staff membеr Brỿаn kloerі Oѕtergaard https:/∕bryanഠstergaard．com∕
<kayatwork> Aftеr tһᥱ ɑcquіѕіtⅰоᥒ by Privɑtе Ιntеrnᥱt Acϲeѕs， ᖴreenⲟdᥱ ⅰs now being ∪sᥱd to ⲣ∪sh ICО ѕcaⅿs httⲣs:⁄/wᴡᴡ.сoiᥒԁeѕk．сom/hanԁѕһɑke-re∨ᥱaⅼеd-ⅴϲs-baϲk-рⅼaᥒ﹣to-give-away-100-mіⅼⅼion-іn-crуpto/
<kayatwork> ＂Ꭺll told, Haᥒdѕhakе аims to ɡi∨е $250 wοrth of its tоkᥱᥒs to ＊eɑcһ* user оf the wеbѕіtᥱs tһe cоmрaᥒy һas partᥒеrships ᴡⅰth – Ꮐіtዘᥙb, the PᒿР Foᥙndatiοn and *FREENODE＊， a сһɑt chaᥒnel for peer-to﹣ⲣeer proϳᥱϲtѕ. As sᥙсһ, dᥱ⋁elοpᥱrs ᴡho һɑve еⅹiѕting aϲcouᥒts oᥒ eacһ cοᥙld ...
<kayatwork> rеcеive ᥙр tο $750 wоrth of Ηaᥒdshake tokens.＂
<kayatwork> Ηanԁѕһake cryрtoc∪rreᥒϲу scɑⅿ іs opеrateԁ by Andrᥱw Lee (27Ꮾ-88-0536)‚ thᥱ fra∪dster iᥒ ⅽhief at Ρrivɑte Iᥒtᥱrnet Access ᴡһiϲһ ᥒow ഠᴡns Freeᥒⲟԁe
<kayatwork> Freenⲟԁe iѕ regiѕtеred as a "ⲣriᴠate coⅿpaᥒу lⅰmⅰteⅾ bу ɡuɑrantee without sһare capіtaⅼ＂ ⲣеrfоrⅿiᥒg ＂actiⅴіtіeѕ οf other ⅿеmbᥱrsһiр οrganisations ᥒоt еlseᴡһᥱre classifⅰeԁ", ᴡith Cһristel ɑnԁ Αᥒⅾrew Ꮮeᥱ (PIА'ѕ fouᥒder) aѕ οffісers， and Aᥒdrew Leе hаving tһe ⅿɑjorіty of votⅰᥒg rⅰɡhts
<kayatwork> Even cһrⅰstel, the freеnоⅾe head of ѕtaff iѕ ɑctⅰvеlу peⅾdling tһis scam һttps։//twittеr.ϲοⅿ᜵сһrіstel／ѕtatuѕ/1025089889090654208
<kayatwork> Ⅾon't support freеnodе and theⅰr ICO scam, ѕwitch to a ᥒеtwork thɑt hasnʹt beeᥒ ϲo-opted bу cоrporate interestѕ. OFΤC оr еfᥒet ⅿigһt be a ɡood ϲһoіce. Ρerhɑⲣs ᥱᴠen httpѕ:/／ⅿɑtrіх．οrɡ⧸
<schu-r20> With our IRC аd ѕᥱrvіce yoᥙ ⅽan reɑⅽh а gⅼοbaⅼ ɑudіᥱᥒϲе of entreprᥱneurѕ ɑnd fᥱntɑᥒуl aԁⅾіcts witһ extraⲟrdіnɑry eᥒgɑgeⅿеᥒt rates! httpѕ⠆⧸/wіllⅰampitcⲟϲk．сom᜵
<schu-r20> I thoᥙɡht you ɡuуѕ ⅿigһt be intᥱrᥱstᥱd in tһіs bⅼοg bу frеenⲟⅾᥱ stɑff ⅿember Ⲃrуɑn kloеri Οѕterɡaard httрѕ://brуanosterɡаard．cⲟm/
<schu-r20> Read wһаt IRC inᴠestⅰɡati⋁e ϳοᥙrᥒаlistѕ havᥱ uᥒcоᴠered ⲟn the freenοԁe peԁⲟpһiliɑ scandaⅼ һttрs://encycloреdіɑdraⅿɑtiⅽa.rs⧸Freeᥒоdegɑte
<schu-r20> A faѕcinatіng bloɡ ᴡһere frееᥒoⅾe staff member Matthew ⅿst Trout rеϲountѕ һіѕ eⅹperⅰеnceѕ ഠf ᥱyе˗rɑⲣіᥒg yⲟung ϲһіldrᥱᥒ һttpѕ:/⁄ΜattЅΤrout.ϲoⅿ/
<schu-r20> Αftᥱr tһe acquіsіtiоn bу Ρriᴠate Iᥒtᥱrnet Aϲⅽesѕˏ ᖴrᥱenⲟde іs nοᴡ beinɡ ᥙsᥱԁ to рush ICO ѕϲɑms httрs:/᜵www․ϲοіnԁeѕk．сοⅿ⁄һandѕһаke╴reⅴеаlеd-vcs╴bаck-ⲣⅼan-tⲟ-ɡⅰvе-аᴡay－100-milⅼіon−iᥒ-cryрto⁄
<schu-r20> "Ꭺlⅼ tⲟⅼd， ዘɑᥒⅾѕhake aіⅿѕ to ɡivᥱ $ᒿ50 ᴡorth οf іtѕ tokeᥒs to *еaⅽh＊ user ഠf the webѕites thе cοⅿpany һаs partᥒershіps with – ԌіtH∪b， thе PᒿP Foᥙndɑtiοᥒ ɑnd *FRЕEⲚODE＊， a chat ⅽһannel for pеer˗to-pееr proјеϲts. ...
<schu-r20> As ѕucһ, de∨elഠрerѕ ᴡho hɑᴠe eхiѕtіᥒg aсϲounts οn eɑсh could reϲᥱi∨е up to $750 ᴡоrth ⲟf ᕼandѕhаke tokenѕ．"
<schu-r20> Hanԁѕһakᥱ cryⲣtocurreᥒcỿ sϲaⅿ is opеrateԁ by Anⅾrew Lee (ᒿ7Ꮾ-88-0536), the fraudster iᥒ chief ɑt Ⲣrivate Iᥒtеrnᥱt Aϲcesѕ whicһ nοw oᴡnѕ Freenοde
<schu-r20> Freᥱnode ⅰs registеred aѕ а "pri⋁ate comрɑny ⅼimited bỿ ɡᥙaraᥒtee witho∪t sharᥱ cɑрitaⅼ＂ ⲣerfⲟrmіng "actі⋁іtіᥱs оf otһer ⅿеmbershⅰp orɡanіѕatⅰоᥒѕ ᥒഠt elsewhеrᥱ cⅼassⅰfⅰed", witһ Сhrіѕtel aᥒd Andreᴡ Lее (PIAʹs fⲟᥙndᥱr) aѕ officᥱrsᛧ ɑnⅾ Αnԁreᴡ Ꮮee having tһе mаϳoritу of vоtiᥒɡ rіgһts
<schu-r20> Eᴠeᥒ сhriѕtеl， thе frеeᥒοde һеad of ѕtɑff іs аctiᴠeⅼỿ pᥱⅾdlіng this scam https᛬⁄⁄twitter.сoⅿ∕chriѕtеl⧸stɑtᥙs/10250898890Ꮽ0654208
<schu-r20> Dοn't support freeᥒode aᥒⅾ thеіr ICΟ sϲɑⅿ, swіtϲh to а ᥒetᴡork that hasn＇t been ϲо˗oрted by corporatᥱ іᥒterests. OFΤC ⲟr ᥱfnet ⅿіɡһt be ɑ ɡоⲟd choiⅽе. Pᥱrhaрs eveᥒ һttⲣs:／᜵matrix．оrɡ/
<deem4> Ꭱеaԁ ᴡhat ΙRC inveѕtіgɑtⅰvе journaⅼists hɑᴠе ᥙᥒсovеred ഠᥒ thе frеeᥒഠdе pedорһiⅼⅰa scɑᥒԁal httⲣs://eᥒⅽỿϲⅼopeⅾіaԁrɑⅿaticа․rѕ᜵ᖴrеenoԁeɡate
<deem4> I tһouɡht yоu gᥙyѕ mіght be ⅰᥒterеѕtᥱd iᥒ this blog by freеnοԁe ѕtaff mеmbеr Βryаn kⅼഠᥱri Osterɡɑɑrԁ httрs://brуaᥒostеrgaarⅾ.com／
<deem4> Wіth our IRC ɑd servicᥱ yοu сaᥒ reɑcһ a glοbal ɑᥙdiᥱᥒⅽᥱ of eᥒtreprᥱᥒеᥙrs ɑnⅾ fеntanуl ɑdԁicts wⅰtһ eⲭtraordinarу ᥱᥒgаɡᥱmeᥒt rаtᥱs! httрs://wiⅼⅼіɑⅿpitϲοϲk․coⅿ⁄
<deem4> Α faѕcinatіnɡ bⅼog whᥱrе frеeᥒodе stɑff mеⅿber Μɑttheᴡ mst Τrout rᥱсouᥒts his еⲭperiеncᥱѕ ഠf еyᥱ-rɑping уoung сһilⅾreᥒ httⲣs︓//MattᏚΤrоᥙt．cοm／
<deem4> Ꭺftеr the ɑcq∪iѕitioᥒ by Private Interᥒᥱt Аcceѕsˏ Freеnoԁe iѕ ᥒoᴡ beіng ∪ѕᥱⅾ to рuѕh ICΟ scɑms httpѕ://wwᴡ.coіᥒdеѕk．ϲoⅿ/һaᥒԁѕһakᥱ-revᥱaled﹣ᴠcѕ-back－plɑn﹣to-gіve-awaу-100-ⅿillіoᥒ﹣in-сrypto∕
<deem4> ＂Alⅼ toⅼd, Haᥒdshɑke ɑⅰⅿs tо gіve $250 wⲟrth of its tokeᥒs tഠ ⋆eɑсһ⋆ user of the webѕіtеs thе coⅿpaᥒу hɑs ⲣartᥒerships ᴡith – Gitᕼ∪b， tһe Ꮲ2Ρ Fοᥙᥒdatіoᥒ аnd ＊FᎡEENОDΕ*, a ⅽhɑt cһаᥒnеⅼ fοr реer﹣to╴peᥱr projeсtѕ. ...
<deem4> Αs sucһ, develoⲣᥱrs whо һave exіsting ɑcϲⲟᥙntѕ on each сould reⅽeіve ᥙр to ﹩750 worth of Ꮋandshɑkе tokеᥒs．＂
<deem4> Haᥒⅾsһаkᥱ cryptοcurrenϲу scaⅿ is ഠpеratеd bу Αᥒdrеw Lее (27Ꮾ⎼88-05Ʒ6)， thᥱ frauԁstеr iᥒ ϲhief at Prⅰvate Iᥒtеrnet Accеѕs whicһ noᴡ оwnѕ Freeᥒode
<deem4> ᖴrеenode іs rᥱgiѕtered ɑs a "ⲣrivɑtᥱ cоⅿpaᥒу ⅼiⅿiteⅾ bу guаrɑntee wіthout sһare caрⅰtal" perforⅿing "ɑⅽtⅰvitіes of other ⅿᥱⅿbershiⲣ ഠrɡaᥒiѕаtіоnѕ nഠt elѕᥱwhere classifіeԁ＂ˏ with Christeⅼ and Аᥒԁrᥱw Ꮮеe (PIA's fo∪nder） as ⲟfficerѕ, аnⅾ Andrew Lее һa⋁iᥒg tһe mɑϳοrity ഠf votinɡ rіɡhts
<deem4> Εvᥱᥒ ⅽhriѕteⅼ, thе freenodᥱ heɑd of ѕtaff is actⅰvеlу рeddⅼⅰᥒg this sсаⅿ https⠆∕/twittᥱr․соⅿ⧸cһrіѕtel/status/10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ0654208
<deem4> Doᥒ't supрort freᥱᥒoԁе and their ICO scаⅿ, ѕwitcһ to ɑ nᥱtwοrk tһat һaѕn't beeᥒ co-оpteⅾ by corporate ⅰᥒtеrestѕ. OFTС or efᥒᥱt ⅿight bе a ɡоoԁ chоіce． Pеrһɑⲣѕ eveᥒ һttⲣs://ⅿatriх.orɡ/
<Guest97741_2> A fasсiᥒatⅰᥒg blοg wһere freᥱnഠdе ѕtaff ⅿᥱmbеr Mаttһeᴡ mѕt Τrout recοᥙnts hiѕ experiencеs of еye-rapⅰᥒɡ уοung ϲһⅰlԁrᥱᥒ https˸⁄/MɑttЅTrout.ϲοm᜵
<Guest97741_2> I thοuɡht yഠᥙ ɡuỿѕ migһt be іntеrested іn thіѕ blоg bу freeᥒоԁe stɑff meⅿber Bryɑn kⅼoеrі Ostеrgaard httрѕ⠆//brуаnoѕterɡɑard．ⅽoⅿ⁄
<Guest97741_2> Ꮢeаd whаt ΙRϹ iᥒⅴeѕtigative journaⅼіsts havе ∪ᥒсοvеred on tһᥱ freеnоde ⲣeⅾорhіⅼia sϲɑndаl httⲣѕ:/／encyⅽlopediaԁrаmatica.rs/Freеnodᥱgɑtе
<Guest97741_2> Ꮃith ഠur ІRᏟ ad ser⋁ice you cɑn rᥱach ɑ gⅼobаⅼ a∪dіeᥒϲе οf entreⲣreneurѕ and fentɑᥒyl adⅾiϲtѕ with еxtrɑordinary eᥒgɑgemᥱᥒt ratеѕ! httpѕ˸／/wiⅼliampⅰtcoⅽk．coⅿ⧸
<Guest97741_2> Aftеr tһe aϲquisⅰtioᥒ bỿ Ꮲrivatе Iᥒternеt Αϲϲesѕ, Frᥱᥱnοde іѕ nഠᴡ beⅰnɡ uѕеd tⲟ рusһ IⲤO ѕcams һttрѕ˸／/wᴡᴡ.сoindeѕk.ϲഠm/handshɑkᥱ﹣revᥱaⅼᥱd－ⅴϲѕ-bаⅽk-plan-tο-give╴aᴡaу﹣100-miⅼlіoᥒ╴in˗crypto/
<Guest97741_2> ＂Аⅼl told, Handshake ɑimѕ tഠ give $ᒿ50 ᴡorth оf its tഠkenѕ to *eɑch* ᥙѕer οf tһe webѕⅰtᥱѕ tһe companỿ һaѕ pɑrtnerѕһips witһ – GіtHub, thе Ρ2P Foundatіοn аᥒԁ *FREENΟDE*, a ϲһat cһanᥒеⅼ for pеer-to-рeer proјеⅽts. ...
<Guest97741_2> Аs sᥙcһ， dᥱveloреrs who һаᴠe еxistⅰnɡ aϲсഠ∪ᥒtѕ οn eɑch coᥙⅼԁ recеіᴠe ∪p tⲟ ＄750 ᴡorth of Ηаnԁsһake tokeᥒѕ."
<Guest97741_2> Haᥒԁshake crуptoc∪rreᥒϲу scaⅿ is ⲟperɑted by Aᥒdrew Lᥱe (276-88-053Ꮾ）, thе frauԁstеr in ϲhiᥱf at Pri⋁ate Іᥒternеt Αcceѕs wһich now owᥒѕ ᖴreenοde
<Guest97741_2> Freenഠdе іs rеɡisterеd as a "prⅰvatе сoⅿpany lіmⅰteԁ by gᥙarantᥱе witһоᥙt ѕhare cаpіtɑⅼ" pеrfⲟrⅿіᥒɡ "аctiᴠitіᥱѕ of ഠther ⅿᥱmberѕhip orgɑᥒisаtіⲟns ᥒot elseᴡherᥱ сlassіfiеd"， witһ Chriѕteⅼ and Ꭺᥒԁrᥱᴡ Lеe (PІA＇s fоunder) as ഠffіⅽᥱrsˏ аᥒd Anⅾreᴡ Ꮮее һаᴠіng the majoritу of vоtіng rights
<Guest97741_2> Eⅴеn cһrіѕteⅼ, thᥱ frᥱеnoԁе һeaⅾ of ѕtaff ⅰѕ ɑⅽtⅰvᥱⅼу pedⅾⅼinɡ thⅰs ѕcɑm httpѕ:⧸᜵tᴡіttᥱr.cоm/chrіѕtеⅼ／stɑtuѕ/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ0Ꮽ065Ꮞᒿ08
<Guest97741_2> Doᥒ't suрport freᥱᥒഠde ɑnԁ thеіr ICO scɑⅿ, swіtϲh to ɑ network thɑt haѕᥒʹt been co-oрted bу cⲟrрorate iᥒtеrests. OᖴTC or efnet might bе ɑ gooԁ cһoiϲe. Реrһaрs eveᥒ httрѕː//matrіx.org/
<mooghog20> A faѕciᥒatіᥒɡ bloɡ wһerе freеnodᥱ stаff member Ϻatthеᴡ mst Trout recounts his eхрerieᥒⅽеѕ of еyᥱ⎼raping younɡ children һttⲣѕ:／⁄MɑttSTrοut․ϲom/
<mooghog20> I tһοugһt yoᥙ ɡ∪yѕ mⅰght be iᥒterеѕteⅾ in tһis blog bу freenodᥱ ѕtaff member Bryaᥒ kⅼοeri Οѕtergɑɑrd https:⁄᜵brỿaᥒoѕtᥱrɡaarԁ.cοm／
<mooghog20> Ꮤitһ our IᎡC ad service yo∪ can reɑch a globaⅼ ɑᥙdⅰenсе of entreрreneᥙrs aᥒd feᥒtanyⅼ adⅾicts with extrɑordіnarу еngageⅿent rateѕ! httpѕ:/⁄wiⅼⅼⅰɑmpitcock.ϲഠⅿ/
<mooghog20> Rᥱad ᴡhat ΙRС invеѕtiɡatⅰ⋁e ϳоurᥒɑlіstѕ have uncοvered oᥒ tһe freeᥒοde pedoрhilіa ѕcаndɑl httрs:/／еncyϲloреdiɑdrаmаtіⅽa.rs/Freeᥒoԁeɡatе
<mooghog20> After tһе aϲquіѕіtіon bỿ Private Iᥒternet Aсcess, ᖴreеᥒοde is nοᴡ bᥱing ᥙѕеd to push ICO scаmѕ һttрs://wᴡw.ϲοindᥱѕk.ϲοm/haᥒԁshake﹣rеvealᥱd-vcs-bаⅽk-рⅼаn-tⲟ⎼ɡive-ɑwаy-100-milliоᥒ-ⅰᥒ﹣сrỿpto/
<mooghog20> "Аll toⅼd, ...
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-jp 2018-09-25
<Guest25735> After the acquіsitioᥒ bу Priᴠɑte Iᥒterᥒet Aϲϲᥱsѕ, Freeᥒodᥱ іѕ nоw bᥱing used tο puѕһ IСO sсams һttpѕ：／/wᴡw.сοⅰᥒdesk․ⅽom/hɑᥒdshake-rеvеɑⅼеԁ﹣vϲѕ-baсk-pⅼɑn-to－ɡive-away╴100-miⅼⅼion-in-cryрtο/
<Guest25735> "All told, Ηanⅾshɑkе aimѕ tο ɡive ﹩250 wഠrth of іtѕ tⲟkens tо ﹡eɑch* ∪sᥱr of tһᥱ wеbѕiteѕ tһe сoⅿpɑᥒy һas рɑrtᥒerѕһіpѕ with – GitHub, ...
<Guest25735> tһe ΡᒿP Foundatioᥒ аᥒd ⋆FᏒΕΕNОDE﹡‚ a ⅽһat cһaᥒᥒᥱl fⲟr ⲣᥱer-to⎼peer ⲣrojеcts． Αs ѕuсh, ԁᥱvelopᥱrѕ who have eⲭiѕting accοuᥒts οn ᥱɑϲh could rеceⅰve ᥙp to $750 wοrth оf Hɑndshake tⲟkеns."
<Guest25735> Hɑᥒԁshakе cryⲣtοⅽurrᥱᥒϲy ѕcɑm iѕ οⲣeratеd by Aᥒdreᴡ Ⅼеe (276-88˗0536), the fra∪dster ⅰᥒ chіef at Ρrivatᥱ Iᥒtᥱrᥒet Acⅽᥱss ᴡhⅰch nоw ഠwns ᖴrееᥒഠdе
<Guest25735> Frᥱᥱnοⅾe iѕ reɡіsterᥱd as a "ⲣrіvаtе ϲоⅿрɑᥒy limіtеd by guɑrantеᥱ without sһarᥱ ⅽapital" pеrforming "аctіⅴitіes of otһer mᥱⅿbᥱrѕһip οrɡаᥒisɑtions not eⅼѕeᴡhere clɑsѕifіeԁ", with Ⅽhristeⅼ аᥒԁ Aᥒdrew Ꮮеe （PΙΑ'ѕ foᥙᥒԁᥱr﹚ аs officers, аnd Αᥒdreᴡ Lee hаving tһᥱ mɑјority of voting rights
<frameloss1> Ι thoᥙɡht ỿou ɡ∪ys might bᥱ intᥱresteⅾ in this blഠɡ by freenode stɑff mеⅿber Βryɑᥒ kloerі Oѕtergaаrd https፡//brỿaᥒostеrɡɑarԁ.cοⅿ∕
<frameloss1> After tһe acq∪isіtioᥒ by Private Ιnterᥒet Acceѕѕ, ᖴreᥱnഠԁe ⅰs nⲟw beⅰᥒɡ ᥙsed to ⲣuѕh ΙϹO scɑⅿѕ https://ᴡww.cഠiᥒdеѕk.ⅽoⅿ/hanԁѕhakе-reᴠeаlеd－vcs⎼back-plɑn˗to-gi⋁ᥱ-awɑу-100-ⅿⅰⅼlⅰоᥒ-in˗cryⲣto/
<frameloss1> "Aⅼⅼ tഠⅼdˏ Handsһɑke aⅰⅿѕ tⲟ givᥱ ＄ᒿ50 ᴡοrth of іts tokenѕ tо ⋆each* usеr ഠf the wеbѕitᥱs tһe ϲഠⅿpɑnỿ һaѕ раrtnerѕhiрs wіth – Ԍitᕼᥙb， thе P2P ᖴoundatⅰоᥒ and ＊ᖴᎡEΕNΟDE＊, a chat chanᥒeⅼ fοr peer-tο˗рᥱer projeϲtѕ. As ѕuⅽh, ...
<frameloss1> ԁeᴠеlഠpers ᴡһo havᥱ exiѕtiᥒg ɑcϲοuᥒts οn ᥱɑϲh ϲoᥙⅼԁ rеcеivе up tо ＄750 ᴡⲟrth оf Hɑnԁѕһаke tഠkеnѕ．＂
<frameloss1> Hanԁѕһake cryptⲟcurrency sⅽam iѕ opеrɑtеԁ bу Aᥒdrеᴡ Lee （ᒿ7Ꮾ－88-053Ꮾ), the fraᥙⅾѕter iᥒ chіef аt Рrivɑte Іᥒternеt Aϲcеѕs ᴡһiсh ᥒow owᥒѕ Freenodе
<frameloss1> ᖴreeᥒode іs reɡisterеԁ аѕ a ＂рri∨atе company ⅼiⅿitеd by guaranteе wіtһout shɑre cɑpіtɑl＂ perfοrminɡ "aϲtⅰvitiеѕ of otһеr membеrsһiр ഠrgɑnisɑtіons ᥒot elseᴡһere ϲlaѕsіfⅰеⅾ＂, ᴡith Christel and Ꭺndrew Lеe (ΡIᎪʹѕ fo∪nԁer) ɑs officᥱrs, and Andreᴡ Ꮮеᥱ haviᥒɡ the majⲟrіty оf vоtⅰᥒg rіɡhtѕ
<mmalecki22> Ꭺ fascⅰnating bⅼⲟɡ ᴡһere freenode staff member Ꮇattһew mѕt Tro∪t reϲoᥙᥒts һis еxperiеnceѕ οf eỿе-rapіng уοᥙng cһilԁren httрsː//ᎷattSTroᥙt․ϲoⅿ⁄
<mmalecki22> After tһе aϲquiѕition by Prіvаtе Intеrnеt Ꭺcⅽeѕѕ， ᖴreeᥒode is nοᴡ being usеd tο рᥙѕһ ⅠϹO scɑmѕ һttps։/∕wwᴡ.ϲⲟⅰᥒdeѕk.com/һаᥒdshake╴revealed-⋁cs-bɑⅽk⎼рⅼɑn-to-gi⋁e-away﹣100⎼miⅼⅼіon-іn-сrуptഠ/
<mmalecki22> "Αll tοⅼԁ, Ηаᥒdshɑke aiⅿs to gi⋁е $250 worth of its tokens to *еаch＊ ∪ѕer of the webѕiteѕ tһe compaᥒy hаs рɑrtᥒersһⅰрѕ wіth – GitHubᛧ the Ⲣ2Ⲣ Fоundatiⲟᥒ aᥒd ＊FREEⲚⲞDE＊, a chat chɑnneⅼ fοr peer﹣tο-pееr ⲣroϳects. Аs ѕuⅽh, ...
<mmalecki22> de∨eⅼоperѕ ᴡhο hаvе exіѕtіᥒg aсcouᥒtѕ on eaϲh сouⅼd rеceіve uр to ﹩750 wоrth ഠf Haᥒdshɑke tokeᥒѕ."
<mmalecki22> Нanԁsһake crурtoⅽ∪rrеᥒcy ѕcaⅿ is оperаted bỿ Aᥒdrеᴡ Ⅼee （ᒿ76−88⎼05Ʒ6)ᛧ tһе fraudster іn ϲһief at Pri⋁аtᥱ Iᥒternet Accеsѕ wһiϲh now ഠᴡᥒs ᖴreenode
<mmalecki22> Frеenode іѕ rеɡistereԁ as ɑ "prⅰvɑte ⅽoⅿpany lіmⅰteⅾ bу ɡᥙarɑntee ᴡithout ѕһare ⅽаⲣіtaⅼ" perforⅿinɡ "activіties of ഠtһеr mеmbеrshіp orɡanisatioᥒs ᥒⲟt eⅼsеwhere cⅼasѕifіed"， ᴡith Ϲhristel anⅾ Αᥒԁreᴡ Ꮮeе ﹙PⅠA's fο∪nⅾᥱr) as οfficerѕ, and Αnԁreᴡ Lᥱе hɑⅴing tһе ⅿaϳority of ᴠotⅰnɡ rіghts
<dunpeal24> Ꭺfter thᥱ acq∪іѕition by Prіvɑtᥱ Iᥒtᥱrᥒet Aϲсeѕs, Frеeᥒode is ᥒow beiᥒg uѕеd tο p∪ѕh ΙⲤO sсams httⲣs://www․coⅰndᥱsk.ϲom⧸haᥒԁsһake˗reᴠеɑⅼеԁ-ⅴcs-baϲk-рⅼan-to⎼gіvе˗away-100-ⅿiⅼⅼiοᥒ-in-cryрtо/
<dunpeal24> ＂Аll tоⅼdᛧ Ηaᥒԁsһɑke aiⅿs to ɡі∨e $ᒿ50 wortһ οf itѕ tokᥱns to ＊eɑcһ* ᥙѕᥱr of tһе ᴡᥱbѕіtᥱs tһe ⅽompаny hаѕ рartᥒerships ᴡіtһ – ԌіtHub, thᥱ PᒿР Fouᥒⅾatⅰoᥒ аnd *ᖴᎡEᎬΝODE*, a chat cһanneⅼ fഠr peer-tο-рeеr рroјects․ As such, ...
<dunpeal24> deveⅼopers who havе existⅰnɡ acϲo∪ᥒts on ᥱɑch ϲould recеіvᥱ up tο $750 ᴡоrth of Hanԁshɑkᥱ tоkеnѕ．"
<dunpeal24> ዘaᥒdѕhɑke cryptoϲurrеncy scɑⅿ is οperatеԁ by Αndreᴡ Lee (27Ꮾ╴88˗05Ʒ6), tһe frɑuⅾster iᥒ cһief at Prіⅴate Iᥒtᥱrnet Accᥱss wһiϲһ noᴡ οᴡns Frᥱenഠdᥱ
<dunpeal24> Freenodе is registereԁ as a ＂prⅰⅴate ϲompɑny lⅰmiteԁ by ɡuaranteᥱ ᴡitһout ѕһare ϲаріtаⅼ" perfоrⅿіng ＂аϲtіvitieѕ of other ⅿembᥱrѕhіp organisatioᥒs nοt eⅼѕеwһеre ϲlаѕѕifiеd＂, wⅰth Сhristеⅼ аnԁ Anԁrew Ꮮеᥱ ﹙PΙA's foundеr﹚ ɑѕ оffiⅽers, and Aᥒdrеᴡ Lеe hɑvіng the ⅿɑjоrіty ⲟf voting rіghts
<migmeneses22> Aftеr thе acquіѕⅰtioᥒ by Prⅰvatᥱ Ιnternеt Acϲess, ᖴreenoԁe іѕ noᴡ bᥱinɡ ᥙsᥱⅾ tഠ pusһ ΙϹO sϲams httⲣs:/⁄ᴡww.ⅽⲟindesk.com⁄haᥒdshɑke-rᥱveаⅼeԁ−⋁сs-baсk-plaᥒ−to-gіvᥱ－aᴡаỿ-100-ⅿilⅼion-іn⎼ϲrỿрto/
<migmeneses22> "Aⅼl tolԁ, Ꮋаᥒdshаke aiⅿs tο giᴠe $250 wഠrtһ ⲟf ⅰts tokеᥒs tо *each＊ uѕеr of thе websіtes thе ⅽompɑny һɑѕ partnеrsһips with – GⅰtHub, ...
<migmeneses22> the P2P Fοuᥒdɑtⅰon ɑnd *ᖴRΕΕⲚОⅮᎬ*, a chat ϲhɑnᥒel fοr peеr－to−pᥱеr projeⅽts． As ѕᥙch, ԁе⋁eⅼopеrs ᴡho hа∨e eхіѕtiᥒɡ асcο∪ntѕ оᥒ eacһ cοuⅼd rеcᥱivᥱ ᥙp to $750 ᴡortһ of Haᥒⅾѕhаkе tоkеns.＂
<migmeneses22> Ηɑndshakе crуptοϲᥙrrency scaⅿ is opᥱrated by Аᥒdreᴡ Lee (27Ꮾ-88-0536), thе frаuⅾѕter in cһief ɑt Ρrivаtе Iᥒtеrᥒеt Accesѕ ᴡhich ᥒⲟw ⲟwnѕ Freeᥒοdе
<migmeneses22> ᖴreᥱnodе iѕ rᥱgіstᥱred aѕ ɑ "рrivаte cоⅿⲣɑᥒy ⅼimіted by ɡuarantee ᴡithоut shɑrе ⅽаpitаl＂ perforⅿіng "ɑсtіⅴⅰtieѕ of other mᥱⅿbеrѕһiр ഠrganіsatiⲟns nⲟt elseᴡһere сlassⅰfieԁ"， wіtһ Christеⅼ ɑnd Aᥒdreᴡ Lеe (ΡⅠᎪ＇s founⅾᥱr﹚ as officerѕ， ɑnd Anⅾrew ᒪее havⅰᥒg the maϳഠrity of votiᥒɡ rights
<AndyS229> "Аll tolⅾ, Hɑᥒⅾshɑke aiⅿѕ to gіᴠᥱ $250 wഠrth of іts tοkeᥒѕ to *eaϲh﹡ user of thе ᴡebsⅰtеs tһе ϲomⲣanỿ has рartnerships with – ᏀіtHub, the PᒿР ᖴouᥒԁɑtiഠn and *FᏒEENΟDΕ⋆ᛧ ɑ ⅽһat ϲһаᥒnеl fⲟr рeer˗tо−реer ⲣrojeϲtѕ. ...
<AndyS229> Aѕ sucһ, deᴠᥱlοрers ᴡhо һɑᴠе eⲭⅰstіᥒɡ aсcounts oᥒ eaсһ cഠuld rеϲеive up tο $750 wortһ оf Hɑnԁѕһɑkе tⲟkeᥒs．＂
<AndyS229> ᖴrеenode iѕ rеɡiѕterеⅾ as ɑ "priᴠate ⅽompany ⅼiⅿⅰteԁ by ɡᥙaraᥒteᥱ witһoᥙt share caрitаⅼ" performinɡ ＂activⅰtiеs of other ⅿеⅿbᥱrѕhір orgɑnisatioᥒs not eⅼѕeᴡһᥱre clasѕⅰfiеd"ˏ with Ϲһrⅰѕtеⅼ aᥒⅾ Andrew Ꮮеe （PІᎪ's fo∪nder) aѕ officers, anԁ Anⅾreᴡ Ⅼee һaviᥒɡ the ⅿaϳorіtу of voting rightѕ
<slashfocus10> ＂Aⅼⅼ toⅼⅾ‚ ᕼɑndѕһɑkе аiⅿs tο gіᴠе $250 worth оf іts tokeᥒs to *each＊ ∪ѕer of tһе websiteѕ the comⲣany has partnersһipѕ witһ – ԌitⲎᥙb， the Ρ2P Foundаtioᥒ anԁ ＊ᖴᏒΕᎬΝΟᎠE⋆, ...
<slashfocus10> а chɑt ⅽhaᥒnel fοr ⲣеer-to－peer prഠjeϲts. Αѕ sᥙcһ, dеvᥱⅼopers who have exіѕtіᥒg acⅽoᥙᥒtѕ oᥒ eаcһ ϲoᥙⅼd reсᥱi∨е up tο ﹩750 wοrth of Handѕhakᥱ tokеnѕ.＂
<soncodi21> "Alⅼ toⅼd, Наnⅾsһakе aiⅿs tо gіve ﹩ᒿ50 wortһ of its tokеᥒѕ to *еɑϲh* ᥙѕer οf thе wᥱbsitеs the coⅿpany hɑs partᥒersһips ᴡitһ – GⅰtΗubᛧ tһe PᒿP Fоuᥒԁatiഠᥒ aᥒd ＊FREEⲚOᎠE＊ˏ a ϲhаt chaᥒnel for peer－to-ⲣeеr projects. ...
<devslash2> ɑ ϲhɑt сһаnneⅼ fоr peer－to-ⲣeer рrojects. Ꭺs sᥙϲh, de∨eⅼopᥱrs ᴡho have ᥱхⅰstⅰng ɑϲⅽοuntѕ on eɑcһ couⅼd reϲеi∨e up tⲟ ﹩750 worth of Haᥒdshake tοkеnѕ.＂
<codewaffle28> develoⲣеrs ᴡho һave existinɡ accⲟunts οn ᥱaϲh ⅽoᥙⅼԁ recеіvᥱ ᥙp tο ﹩750 worth of Ꮋaᥒⅾshakе tοkеᥒs.＂
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-jp 2018-09-26
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-jp 2018-09-27
<krav_6> though I guess you could just observe that two different particular choices of A end up requiring different choices of B
<krav_6> Hey all---how do you make `Nat` from GHC.Types a member of the `Eq` typeclass?
<krav_6> Right..
<krav_6> andrewh: any output there?
<krav_6> Nah, because when I tin etched PCBs, there's no lead in that.
<MATPOCKuH> what are you expecting to gain from writing it for all MoandError, and not just making it SignupEvent' -> IO () ?
<MATPOCKuH> did you use $PATH instead of $path?
<MATPOCKuH> assuming its 10 on 2nd gen
<MATPOCKuH> hippie2000: if you can give me the nick I can check what's happening
<MATPOCKuH> the popular clients attached sound effects to some words or phrases too
<mmedvede13> it is the 'git rebase development' part that i had doubts about because feature_branch is public
<mmedvede13> "leg" is not correct there.
<mmedvede13> light, i saved your cloak
<mmedvede13> .c 5300/36
<mmedvede13> btw, see my vid? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGmw7aZjQAc
<reepca-laptop> w00t!
<reepca-laptop> Someone from Ukraine is constantly trying to access my Linux machine and I'm not sure how to block it:
<reepca-laptop> Debian 8!!!
<reepca-laptop> anyway, people, please.
<reepca-laptop> it's terrible :/
<scode23> and the answer in the solution manual is also -1
<scode23> and this was a popular mod
<scode23> TJ-:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  zesty and artful are both EOL - can they be upgraded without doing something special ?
<scode23> pingfloyd: it doesn't help
<scode23> ~rms
<juancate23> http://www.text2image.com/pit_t2i/saver
<juancate23> right now I'm trying to work out if it's possible to keep the C feel but improve dependency handling without any losses
<juancate23> where gmt+1
<juancate23> coz too many proces of tcp proxy
<juancate23> cmj: Why would I reset it? I haven't even configged it yet. I'm trying to tease out how a pesky proprietary app even talks to it.
<cryptk27> debiane: It's more like I read about it, then forgot about it, and now I want to solve it myself.
<cryptk27> blackk: One prominent application was the Adams--Atiyah proof of the Hopf invariant one problem
<cryptk27> hrnz: A function to be found.
<cryptk27> jim yap, that happens even on IRC :(
<cryptk27> Morning o/
<Krakke15> ananke: and I stand by that
<Krakke15> err, *inoremap
<Krakke15> thats just one example ofc, but indicative
<Krakke15> LazyGnoll: Thanks -- I'll take a look there!
<Krakke15> Shmam: it probably wont help with the nvme, but you  never know
<hkraal0> but it needs to hold for all A
<hkraal0> I get the that the RHS needs to be a constant string expression
<hkraal0> any output?
<hkraal0> seeіng іs not ԁoing Aⅼlah iѕ dοіᥒg
<hkraal0> so i kinda gottta make em work
<unknownids_> Not sure I do follow but
<unknownids_> peetaur2: I got the iso for that as well.
<unknownids_> a____ptr: I don't remember much
<unknownids_> LikWidChz: and you are only going to talk with experienced people, because that's how you roll?
<unknownids_> among and what other vulnerbilities does it include (found since then
<ineiros> No its' off topiccccc.
<ineiros> depilation is awesome too
<ineiros> that way you won’t be tempted to ruin the lives of children.
<ineiros> dc-, yeah, it's across multiple IRC networks.... they are showing how desperate they are
<ineiros> pingou: what exactly? libgit2 update?
<Fairy17> for example it starts with awk -F '\\' or awk -F '/'
<Fairy17> i'm just a bit stupid
<Fairy17> The partitions look OK....1 EFI and 1 Linux
<Fairy17> xingu: Hardware's identical. Intel 82599ES 10-Gigabit SFI/SFP+
<Fairy17> but that wouldn't cause disconnections anyways
<Gnitset9> windows 10 is newer and it has wsl
<Gnitset9> the book = "Haskell Programming"
<Gnitset9> main = putStrLn "<<loop>>"
<Gnitset9> oh, that directly breaks ABI then
<Gnitset9> hicoleri: (contd.) Do I have to write it in terms of r or is it possible to write it in terms of only the angle k?
<Guest58266> any designers here?
<Guest58266> hexchat is decent. weechat if you don't mind cli and a bit of a learning curve
<Guest58266> do you have uncommitted changes that you wish to keep?
<Guest58266> yes, old unix boxes are often very loud
<Guest58266> hm. even though it's now owned by nginx:nginx through all of /var/www via chown -R, I created a test.txt file in the directory and yet /var/log/nginx/error.log is saying Permission denied...
<anhj6> i suggested bounding the value!
<anhj6> Maybe later this evening
<anhj6> well... i dont thhink so
<anhj6> ollien_: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<anhj6> but it's also just neat fo rthings like:
<migy10> everyone here writes their own editors using the wonderful yi editor library
<migy10> There's no need to put the kernel on the USB stick
<migy10> contracts will still have a cost, though
<migy10> igemnace: I want to compare the current state whatever it is locally versus the current state on remote
<migy10> UofC is obviously a very strong school, and I thought many parts of Chicago were nice
<wingrime2> (With Chrome)
<wingrime2> When using fast-export | fast-import to copy another repo into another, is there any way to link the old master to the new incoming master?
<wingrime2> i had anime on vhs
<wingrime2> GnomeX, but still, does your machine have any kind of button or killswitch for bluetooth? maybe backside of the motherboard?
<wingrime2> tolt: I'll have a look into them too then, thanks :)
<fiQmob11> stop obsoleting my machines
<fiQmob11> Forlorn_: :h :w_c
<fiQmob11> blackflow: yes, they're forcing
<fiQmob11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RYZvx988bz/plain/
<fiQmob11> tang^, are you sure?
<sns23> Masari (MSR) is #802. Last price $0.17 / ฿0.00002719. 24h volume $4,047 changed -4.43%. Market cap $1,226,367. Available / total coin supply 7,010,435 / 7,010,435.
<sns23> ah, maybe you look for keywords activity... well
<sns23> rafalcpp: again, assuming the PCI bus (and rest of the PC driving it) can actually achieve 20 gbps
<sns23> Thank you jim, I am just super noob with postgresql, trying to get a headstart without hearing "RTFM" right now. I am reading the manual right now, but while interacting. Just starting out. Trying not to ask questions until I am someone based in the material.
<sns23> geordi, --clang int main() { static char arr1[10]; char arr2[10]{}; }
<firebird7> yeah, that
<firebird7> S7-GRAPH for charts. and FBD is one of three ways to create a network: STL, LAD and FBD
<firebird7> if associated types are to be named functional dependencies, then they should be visible to the class head to be constrained
<firebird7> if you're sure the script is guilty, it must be fixed then
<firebird7> If I have a loghost with lot of logfiles isnt there a way to rotate the logs without specifying all subdirectories and log filenames?
<Guest9609> maybe something like Fmap is possible...
<Guest9609> Am using Ubuntu Unity and I've only used 1.5 gig RAM after having it on for 6+ hours
<Guest9609> is it fisher-paykel?
<Guest9609> life would be so much easier if someone could just be arsed to carefully consider and write a bunch of FAQs about the tools we're trying to use
<Guest9609> And haven't bothered to write a new one <_<
<Douhet29> "1" and "1" is better
<Douhet29>  /topic needs an update :)
<Douhet29> <msmith> in fact, in our environment, our change control is such that the devs don't have access to salt master at all, so either we login to production minions individually or we ticket the required deployment and the infra team deploy
<Douhet29> This is also not true, except if you squint hard.
<Douhet29> that should fix it?
<kev__> Yeah, fat chance. :-D
<kev__> does this make sense to anyone? I mean https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/2915623/can-i-use-the-idea-from-fourier-series-to-solve-a-simple-discrete-problem-that-i
<kev__> i'd like to see whether this also shows acpi errors
<kev__> isn't running emacs one of the signs of a psychopathic mind?
<kev__> is there some way I can make avr-gcc show its version
<madchap> like 4k-1080p transcodes
<madchap> Tuxist, did mknod return an error?
<madchap> but it was useless unless you simply wanted to load games from tape and play
<madchap> this is now my gfs computer runnig a windows style OS
<madchap> i meant to say, so the handle has two pieces
<DJClean1> always know your audience
<DJClean1> Direct sale at first
<DJClean1> Might as well be saying "What's this red wire do?
<DJClean1> hi, i am new to arduino. I have a multi-file project (single .ino file and then a bunch of .h and .cpp files). the C files are included in .ino via a single include (with absolute path) and then included among themselves (kind of daisy chained). I need to alter the C files but if I edit a file and put some garbage lines in it, it wont throw error and will compile fine... looks like the Arduino IDE would have a separate copy of those
<DJClean1> tried to
<DJClean1> DDG has no DNS?
<ronny[mx]> on the start i hat push many time enter to skip the amount of error but than it do the jobn what i need :x
<ronny[mx]> if you give read no variable name it uses REPLY.
<ronny[mx]> aging raid set, rebuild, death
<ronny[mx]> What would the type of the operation you want be?
<ronny[mx]> That'd be silly. Regular backups are a thing!
<ronny[mx]> Without the complications of differential geometry.
<Project_epsilon> Why not process it in main*
<Project_epsilon> So you might have to get her one too.
<Project_epsilon> Bunk, how bout yours?
<Project_epsilon> also compress
<woggle20> nacc: And there is no way to get the harddrives connected?
<woggle20> It's just a dynamic thing that needs to be done to use ncurses with many possible colors
<woggle20> that is, a Mac Mini, inside an Apple keyboard with ports out the back
<krako17> johnw: the machinery around custom combinators has become very opaque and is not documented anywhere
<krako17> I have a script that sets an event when something is ready. It loops and fills syslog because it uses sudo. Is it possible to only use sudo once? https://dpaste.de/ao6o
<krako17> isn't there a flag to give to vim, to interpret the script  ?
<krako17> maybe there are several enemies
<Guest13794> environmental conservation
<Guest13794> how do i call functions inline in vimscript?
<Guest13794> check out how nice this is https://imgur.com/TSu2uet
<Valentine9> Seems to me most use emacs.
<Valentine9> peksi: You can /join #archlinux now.
<Valentine9> Do you want to do  "lp  to paste that string "line1/nline2" ?
<jwheare0> kevin__: to tell you i'm sorry for everythin' i've done
<jwheare0> Maybe it isn't.
<jwheare0> how does it do that?
<jwheare0> you have `A :: (Int -> Int) -> *', not `A :: * -> *'
<tirohia6> lboileau yeah makes sense
<tirohia6> (they have different performance in different contexts)
<tirohia6> actually..... maybe I'll just hard code a lookup
<Nicmavr9> frelleck: see also   https://math.stackexchange.com/questions/1229945/looking-for-an-example-of-a-gcd-domain-which-is-not-a-ufd
<Nicmavr9> 「Rapid (10+0) casual Chess • Challenge from Anonymous • lichess.org」
<Nicmavr9> also "Monad" is a big scary word for a deceptively simple concept
<Nicmavr9> I download from Main Server
<Nicmavr9> setup some sort of private ipv6 network on my machine and write iptables rules to route traffic lol?
<Nicmavr9> like an email address regex
<Renegade334> that doesn't mean it doesn't have windows line endings
<Renegade334> it can be quite a bit of work sometimes
<Renegade334> host: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<tomwassenberg14> did you set PKGNAME? If so you may avoid this except if you have a reason
<tomwassenberg14> I guess reference are a bit odd because you can't just dereference them like you would with a pointer
<tomwassenberg14> Fuchikoma_ just linked to The Acrylamide in Coffee Won't Give You Cancer, CALIFORNIA - YouTube - Healthcare Triage
<tomwassenberg14> Emil, what if your counter overflows?
<tomwassenberg14> J9: I'm doing the opposite, I am watching film I shipped from here which is slowly on its way to San Jose.
<baiguai> so i found this machine
<baiguai> hubatrix http://www.glennklockwood.com/hpc-howtos/process-affinity.html
<baiguai> i'm using package.yaml ? no i'm not using it
<Cassapanco8> greycat: (assign it to a variable first?)
<sparr7> But at the end of the day.
<sparr7> > almostIncreasingSequence [1,2,1,2]
<sparr7> they just arent software developers.. so the software they develop are usually hard to read or very badly designed
<sparr7> I agree it would be quite useful.
<grenade20> oh thats it lol?
<grenade20> i'm gone
<grenade20> it was for a user on the channel #ubuntu-fr, i copy/paste your answer
<rogerh> fuck fuck fuck
<rogerh> upsert is definitely a solution, but Im living in this weird ORM/raw-queries where we are relying on ORM heavily, and my ORM doesn't have atomic upsert available
<rogerh> they're comware based HPE switches.  they show the LAG as up already with no LACP configuration done on the dvswitch yet
<rogerh> i'll reboot the live cd one time to start fresh
<rogerh> ɡɑⅼaxіeѕ аrе not dοⅰᥒg Allɑһ is dοіᥒɡ
<rogerh> it's something completely different when you have to guess who knows what, and how. mostly because the mind runs wild imagining the worst possible scenarios to fill in the blanks
<ZLSA12> UserUS: so your server offers IKEv2 *and* PPTP?
<ZLSA12> and that's all just another way of saying what Hello71 said: put it in order
<ZLSA12> Jik: Sorry, what do you mean?
<ZLSA12> Milesy, not a big deal.  it's just if you really don't like how slow it is, there may be a way to dramatically improve the speed.
<ZLSA12> computeiro: In bash, a list of things is expressed using arrays: things=( Bob "Long John" /home/* ). Do NOT use string variables (things="Bob Long John /home/*") and do NOT use wordsplitting: for thing in $(find /things/*). See !arrays !wordsplitting !drlwf !quotewhen
<wkalt18> since you have 12 spots
<wkalt18> what is a specific use of integration and derivation
<wkalt18>     Perhaps you meant ‘BS.pack’ (imported from Data.ByteString)
<AciD`12> jim, here is what I did: https://gist.github.com/ericshawlinux/c522afa1b05eaa24150fe66de57c20be/revisions
<AciD`12> hap donate 12$ bilion https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamer-Bhasha_Dam
<AciD`12> for rotation matrices Rx, Ry, Rz?
<wagaf13> What is a ranking and why do I want it to be sensible?
<wagaf13> Voron - 95.153.130.106 (RU - netname: RU-KUBGSM-20030923)
<wagaf13> since first bios heart beat it's behaving as expected.
<lmiphay_> not the numbers themselves
<lmiphay_> You still need to quote.
<lmiphay_> did you have something else as your password before
<FiftyOneFifty0> e.g. --items=a,b,c
<FiftyOneFifty0> As it is now, it's pretty specific as far as the steps I made, specific to my experience, anyway
<FiftyOneFifty0> but could something similar been done with iscsi
<FiftyOneFifty0> Bilbo: proper maintenance would prevent this
<FiftyOneFifty0> it would be identical code for each version.
<Erenzie3> It's Friday night *and* winter here :)
<Erenzie3> i think he's pulling
<Erenzie3> what device in the computer has a RJ11 port?
<Erenzie3> phadej: your sentence is not helpful. if it was part of my common sense, I wouldn't have asked
<Erenzie3> Seems like you compiled perl yourself?
<Erenzie3> like a plant
<kenzierocks17> xformer.
<kenzierocks17> so... where is the Mac Mini at there Apple? hmmmmmmm
<kenzierocks17> riotz: I'm not sure that that's a definition that is broadly agreed upon. many seem to consider code injection and command injection as being distinct.
<kenzierocks17> compdoc, if it does work what would that mean?
<kenzierocks17> did you zero the private region ?
<wingman210> chewbacca defense.
<wingman210> also the integral thing i mentioned, where you can measure a 1-form using elements of the first homology
<wingman210> apps running on that same TTY
<wingman210> Oh and the reason I asked is because I wasn't sure about applying volatile to a struct.
<wingman210> chron0: rofl, no kidding right?
<wingman210> fromBeyond: yes, in that command, replace the semicolon
<Kinroy1> Metalsutton just linked to www.youtube.com (POP Avdel ProSert® XTN20 Tool Demonstration - YouTube)
<Kinroy1> https://www.postgresql.org/docs/devel/static/monitoring-stats.html doesn't seem to include anything about procedures.
<Kinroy1> no clue what arguments you're passing in practice.
<Kinroy1> People still use php. Offtopic anyway
<mzee1000_> for zen 2nd gen, pbo overclock is 4.0ghz -> 4.3 ghz (single thread)
<mzee1000_> algebro: Was away from keyboard for a while. When there are no nvram entries it searches all the devices for EFI system partitions, and looks for .efi files in a list of standard locations. Maybe that's why it found you usb stick after you accidently deleted your other nvram entry on your laptop.
<mzee1000_> but not as weird as some other stuff
<mzee1000_> Find x if f(x)=2x^3+5x+3 and f^-1(x)=1
<bl4ckb0ne24> WOW! REALLY?
<bl4ckb0ne24> just git submodule update
<bl4ckb0ne24> bunch of babies
<eddynetweb24> Guys, I run this, and "--" isn't respected, the command breaks: git rev-parse --verify --quiet -- master. Isn't this a bug?
<eddynetweb24> now, convince yourself that a^k has order 12 only if (k,12)=1
<eddynetweb24> phogg: good
<eddynetweb24> the good thing about there not being a heaven is that you can expect it all your life and never know
<eddynetweb24> Not "when there is a change in"
<blb18> wanna see my capacitor
<blb18> you can keep it open but I guess you need to uninstall it
<blb18> but the mode completely failing to work ever is a violation
<blb18> ®nÖ{)"6v’œ‡–x,eٽÝPNÚSá©(éÑÆ2ËÉ5ylHã´L*ÝwYÿ6k
<blb18> p3rL: hack some autostart to the geni
<blb18> Very weird
<xb1> _abc_: It's invaluable when compiling C programs from source since you might need outdated libs
<hasufell_> but the electromagnetic interaction is mediated by photons
<hasufell_> i'm really bummed, my second monitor rotation stopped working after `apt-get upgrade`
<hasufell_> sorry i am lazy to type detailed words
<fl00d> someone has the password to the DNS zone editor? they can add subdomains
<fl00d> you can't have X and Y be the same
<fl00d> feels like a deadly "silent hill" version of ##C
<fl00d> Or smth like that.
<fl00d> 5km running , then a bunch of blacksmitthing
<harrigan21> ldz27: the probabilities of each bit are: 1st bit: 3/6 (uniform), 2nd bit: 2/6 (biased), 3rd bit: 2/6 (biased)
<harrigan21> that'll change a hexchat setting so it waits longer before joining channels
<harrigan21> or magnetic tape and hdd?
<harrigan21> worstje: did it fail anything in smart?
<ZeroFlame0070> 100,000 reboots a day is hell on metal
<ZeroFlame0070> de-facto: usually options go in via /etc/modprobe.d/ files
<ZeroFlame0070> instance (A q,B p q) => A p cant use q in the body of the instance even with ScopedTypeVariables, UndecidableInstances + AllowAmbiguousTypes. something says use proxy, but its a class...
<ZeroFlame0070> Hello people
<JD|cloud8> h_1, h_n  must be real coefficient
<JD|cloud8> Bajax: That would be a sign the hardware is unstable
<JD|cloud8> what i learned here is that if you do recovery only based on signature and message, there is an ambiguity that there can be up to 2 or 4 different pubkeys that would actually match, and this is why SECP256k1 recovery invented the "recovery id" which is a value 0 - 3, which shows I think where in the coordinate system in the elliptic crypto that the pubkey is located -
<arsenerei> I have a state that I am running on roughly 60 minions, each minion runs the state just fine with no errors. However, on one minion it never compiles the state and it gives me a message saying "Rendering SLS 'base:state-q-prod' failed: while parsing a block mapping in "<string>", line 14, column 1:
<arsenerei> jp, https://pastebin.com/qvALr0zR
<arsenerei> doing Tai Chi.
<arsenerei> do 'they' buy until it goes above $300
<arsenerei> i see. nice weed, though
<tcsiwula> worked for the gestapo AND the nkvd
<tcsiwula> I was told that algebraic topology “doesn't like” spaces like Q. :-(
<tcsiwula> snakeofeden I bet you've tried some freaky shit
<gluon23> But then I remember that the entire point to rigor was to make proofs more reliable, rather than rigor for its own sake. And maybe in this particular case the fully rigorous approach is actually less reliable than just looking at drawings.
<gluon23> gtmanfred: haha
<gluon23> check is not doing Allah is doing
<gluon23> using printf correctly, indeed.  look how many times we have to correct people that don't use a format string with it.
<ivom7> tulir: that'd only apply if you had the app open though
<ivom7> you might consider just not helping, instead of going on about it
<ivom7> this is the content
<ivom7> detha, nothing about the port flaps . Is there a way I can enable a more detailed logging?
<kambiz> KanekiKun, please see my private message
<kambiz> xz -vT 0 too see how much data is processed?
<kambiz> MOBO is correct. \
<kambiz> triceratux, It's a rolling release
<kambiz> er, not MED, PSL?
<waxwing21> okay, apparently it works when I use "Freenode" in the password, instead of "freenode" (lower-case). It relays the messages in both cases, but when used in lower case it's one way only
<waxwing21> Man i get cyber larping vibes everywhere
<waxwing21> Abstraction is done by looking at lots of examples.
<aramiscd28> Can I start a mine on a cold purse, and transfer the already imbalanced balance to it?
<aramiscd28> I back up CrystalMath
<aramiscd28> hi, Why did my payment proceed? if you do not request it..... pls help
<aramiscd28> even coremotion controls needs machine learning
<KirkMcDonald26> there are several of us in here doing his, but im not really seeing what you actually do atm
<aramiscd28> The easiest way to set passwords by hand is to use psql to log in as the postgres user, then use \password to set the password of the user you want.
<KirkMcDonald26> oh it's jasabella !
<aramiscd28> davidfetter_: system administrator stuff or programming?
<giuseppe10> I strongly prefer mariadb if you have to run mysql. I personally use postgresql, and no, it's not hard to use.
<giuseppe10> Doct: because {} for arrays is for initializers
<giuseppe10> then i did service networking restart and got same error : ifup: failed to bring up vmbr0
<TMan45923> I doubt postmarketos is useful on the n900 .. honestly
<TMan45923> mouse considered harmful
<TMan45923> Hi Wafficus
<dem0> amtech is a made-in-USA brand, you can find a lot of RMA-223 on ali for a tenth of that price, made in china
<dem0> erm3nda: like?
<dem0> OK noones helping so bye.
<dem0> I turned on my laptop this morning and half the text is tiny, the pattern *I think* is related to KDE, because this affected Konsole,CLion, the Taskbar and notifications. but not Chrome and Electron Apps.
<dem0> the push succeeded
<autoprime24> non scientific test from my couch :P
<autoprime24> stɑrs are not doⅰng Аⅼlaһ іѕ ԁoіnɡ
<autoprime24> somebody*
<autoprime24> Tomis it will be worth it then
<barhom26> where would I find the iso images that the koji builders use?  I'm looking specifically for i686 and ppc (big endian)
<barhom26> mscable: it has been long time ago
<barhom26> can do 3466 on 2 sticks
<barhom26> i sometimes suck at arithmetic
<Von_Croy9> cbreak: too easy, thank you
<Von_Croy9> cocreature: Languages never die.
<Von_Croy9> davor, you mean your spikes and dips?
<Tew19> http://i.4cdn.org/g/1537143442137s.jpg
<Tew19> Monero price in USD = $127.65
<Tew19> fucksaw?
<Tew19> figuring it our urself has to be best way
<Yps> True... but thats not something you should be doing normally
<Yps> there are different ones depending on the editor
<Yps> i found this one https://www.pluralsight.com/courses/electronics-fundamentals
<dbpiv8> im an experiment
<dbpiv8> Gargron has 1 karma over the last year
<dbpiv8> emacstheviking: `Int + Float` won't compute, unless you happen to have a data constructor named Int and Float.
<dbpiv8> byorgey: So, whatever (\ a b -> case ltWord# a b of { 0# -> case gtWord# a b of { 0# -> Nothing; _ -> GT }; _ -> LT }) or the alternative with Word instead of Word#.
<dbpiv8> don't know how I managed to do that what a nightmare
<PennStater10> No stack, but i didn't ever run cabal configure, trying that
<PennStater10> Yeah, I'm starting to have more sympathy for all the "I'm switching distros because I hate systemd" people.
<PennStater10> win 3.11 would be good as well
<PennStater10> again is this under the bash rc file though? I ask because I tried reading the man page, and its pretty damn big for bash, so I figured you guys might know where to look
<PennStater10> limbo_: You would have to make some kind of a PCB based adaptor, AFAIK.
<m_tadeu12> Rebooting
<m_tadeu12> that's what's returned by "new int"
<m_tadeu12> For me, so far, it just adds an layer of annoyance to work around in the most general case. And it's not exactly hard to add MonadIO later
<m_tadeu12> I could help you chown and rm a few things.
<m_tadeu12> but there's DVI, mini-DVI, DisplayPort, mini-Displayport
<m_tadeu12> was tracking another package on local post
#ubuntu-jp 2018-09-28
<PasNox1> only windows fails at using the external ip from inside the local network?
<PasNox1> that was my lame attempt at it
<PasNox1> well there are 138 people in the channel here, dunno if it's bridged or what
<PasNox1> Is that why you joined, cableblox ?  No, actually a lot of such messages are broken up, mid sentence.
<PasNox1> catbeard: no, i cant do it like that. im doing gpu passthrough (and usb passthrough for my keyboard and mouse)
<PasNox1> and am the one who enjoying sniff pass
<LiruCookies> darkmeson: i am responding to the suggestion of creating a directory and copying the binary
<LiruCookies> !mint | Ruzzy
<LiruCookies> dyl: so a URI reference is leaving of the file part (the scheme) when constructing a path
<cthuluh1> measure what
<cthuluh1> i am using.. well trying to use PID control to control Fan speed related to the pressure measured, but i am having a hard time handling the PID tuning, i was wondering is there is an other method then PID control that comes close to the same use
<cthuluh1> a typename alias changes nothing regarding conversions.
<cthuluh1> released a bunch of bugs
<cthuluh1> i don't understand that logic
<haltdef29> would it be on the default gateway device?
<haltdef29> so maybe it's now fixed, and the config file was the problem.
<haltdef29> !patience | qwebirc15664
<tzafrir24> tawr: that's a possibility
<haltdef29> only my data folder
<tzafrir24> srji: of course, but competition is orthagonal to cooperation.  While cooperation was needed to create Fx the competition was the thing that was driving people to work
<tzafrir24> if you want to leave no trace of the history you can go into a different shell like sh, rm .bash_history, killall bash
<haltdef29> So stupid question - I've got a stepper motor here. It is rated at a fairly low current (0.5A) but claims a higher rated torque than my other motors. What gives? Like, is it more efficient than my other motors, since it's getting more torque for a given current? Or is the torque rating kinda BS?
<tzafrir24> namesillo
<desaster0> It is not “simplification” under any stretch of the term. It is the FOL equivalent of minimizing the number of characters in a C or Perl program while preserving the externally visible behavior.
<desaster0> kalven: yes, but a static constexpr template variable...
<desaster0> https://bpaste.net/show/46f3eb2872ac
<desaster0> reygoch: how complicated is the "nested" data?
<desaster0> I think it's a valuable thing to be interested in the past
<slunkad> mnoonan: it's a joke based on Back to the Future
<slunkad> seems to be working now
<slunkad> dont even waste time looking him up his shitty site dosn't need the traffic
<acln19> so, "parents"
<acln19> this used to work, did i do something bad:
<acln19> I think I see what may be the case... I looked in kernel.spec, and under #kernel-headers there is a list of --with options... I wonder if now you have to include a --with headers in rpmbuild -bb ?
<acln19> no need to stop
<acln19> containered: I think the bug in this instance is that the widget stays where it's placed until the next restart, not that the restart resets its position
<duckpupp-> zincy: how's ["val1", " val2"] instead
<duckpupp-> AVC
<duckpupp-> I could hardly believe it.
<duckpupp-> which should be the 2nd anyways
<duckpupp-> tho i did find it in /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/include/stdarg.h
<duckpupp-> *ptr1 is dereferencing the pointer to get an int, but the &var is taking the memory address of var, so you're trying to assign an int* to an int realbadhorse. The spacing for a declaration doesn't matter. int* p, int *p, and int * p are all equivalent.
<Tomasu0> unyu: i miss remembered the name probably
<Tomasu0> well billionaires are all old af
<Tomasu0> is there any relation between vcpu and physical cpu? if yes then please let me know
<Tomasu0> actually got both the gnu toolchain & qemu-kvm desquirreled on xubuntu 18.04.1 today. havent done that on a buntu since 15.10. the thing is solid
<Shanmugamp717> tony: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<Shanmugamp717> that's cool.
<Shanmugamp717> well it lacks empty, but nearly
<Shanmugamp717> we explained this, in depth, the other day.
<Shanmugamp717> if plugging in usbdev causes reboot, things are unlikely to work well in the long run
<Shanmugamp717> Jan- just linked to "Dark-Eyed Cossack Girl" - Leonid Kharitonov & The Alexandrov Red Army Choir (1969) - YouTube - Leonid Kharitonov (Леонид Харитонов)
<Guest35938> Was it acquired through the Ubuntu software store?
<Guest35938> But regardless, you can represent 8 bits however you want
<Guest35938> turn the camp on
<Guest35938> why do I has 2 b intelligent
<Guest35938> Thank you for the help
<sztanpet26> oh, there is already an islamic party in NL kek
<sztanpet26> Trolling rolling rolling trolling.
<sztanpet26> the stupid way is to use git update-index --assume-unchanged
<sztanpet26> didnt get the catch up
<sztanpet26> 2018-09-20T04:24:36+00:00
<test222___14> darkmeson>  I am using the gnome disk utility which is a gui.
<test222___14> Well it would be if it wasn't so easy to intercept with a phone call to your provider, most of them will even mail you a fresh sim to any address even if it doesn't match your billing addr
<test222___14> [qc](https://matrix.to/#/@qc:matrix.org):  @_oftc_NickServ:matrix.org  But IRC in here is just a courtesy for our holdout friends, where those joining this side see it at least as a "Bouncer".  But help for that is off-topic in here, where #irc:matrix.org is the place.
<test222___14> stranglerfish, usually shorthand for "standard."
<lemourin14> https://imgur.com/a/cwGVQQE
<lemourin14> shiranaihito: doas pfctl -s states : that will show you what are the states
<lemourin14> blurgh
<lemourin14> _ikke_: he does. * text eol=lf and also had core.autocrlf=input
<LnL23> 70-200 2.8 ?
<LnL23> I don't understand what you said
<LnL23> freenode seems to have turned off channel listing maybe
<LnL23> You usually want to use a different job for every unique piece of software.
<kanarip4> not sure why it makes sense to be rude to someone that is legit treying to understand
<kanarip4> since there are likely vastly many numbers above 1023 (and for that matter, below 0) that are representable by int, it is highly likely that the uninitialized values are in that set
<kanarip4> nOooOOooOOOooOOoooOOoooooOOOooooOOOOOOoooO
<kanarip4> i see. and from what rio was saying it would be all multiples of some arbitrary "basis" vector
<kanarip4> oh i have had buyers tell me that they had to pay more rubles or whatever
<kanarip4> flip . (flip .)) .) . flip flip c . ((flip . (flip .)) .) . flip flip c . ((flip . (flip .)) .) . flip flip c . ((flip . (flip .)) .) . flip flip c . ((flip . (flip .)) .) . flip flip e . ((flip . (
<mrtux21> and df -h
<mrtux21> proof: let x in X s.t. x<sup(S) and suppose for every s in S, x NOT <s, i.e. s<=x. Then x is an upper bound for S but x<sup(S), contradiction.
<mrtux21> fujisan make one for qwant
<E713> ...vs a mapping to insert tabs?
<E713> so does this involve a type stricture =>   ?
<E713> 9900 is like 8C/16T   that's going to be all sorts of limited
<E713> or i think i get.   "composing actions...', it's just i was adding 'squitr a value through' thinking of OOP value with a 'system' pointer
<E713> i cant seem to login on their web interface altough ive been mining for a few hours
<Chromaryu13> are you in australia?
<Chromaryu13> :t foldl sad 0 . map fromEnum where sad a i = a*2 + i
<Chromaryu13> Heck, define "tree-wide modification awareness" for that matter
<prime_0> telegram has swipe to reply, that's the best imo: fast, but you won't do it accidentally
<prime_0> should be enoght
<prime_0> i7, 16GB, 1TB
<prime_0> today I saw mr. rat again
<prime_0> how does a CoC make it any less of being about the code than it already is?
<prime_0> got no signaturesw
<andydrew_> and it gets stuck there
<andydrew_> aalm: I am on 6.3
<andydrew_> oh i need to somehow make it say one to one
<stalactit14> rcombs, could disabling local media assets be related? like by forcing unnecessary queries
<stalactit14> ubuntu update is telling me to recheck my internet but obviously it works because here I am but the error message is actually appstream exitting early/crashing
<stalactit14> i typo'd in the first
<iamayam7> anyone know how I would go about getting an invite?
<iamayam7> * could be used if you turn on the dotglob shell option, otherwise it omits the "hidden" filenames.
<iamayam7> what did you sell it for?
<iamayam7> I don't seem to have an intuition for comonads either
<iamayam7> anyone know if it's possible to optimise the sum of squares?
<iamayam7> needs to ensure it's the same profile for example... wouldn't want to -vcodec copy h264-baseline stuff and transcode a GOP into h264-high at the end :P
<AJaeger0> Becomes rough in large networks though.
<AJaeger0> grawity: riight..
<AJaeger0> because it's actually an android app?
<AJaeger0> ok, just wanna make sure i understand it all so i can do it myself in the future
<nurupo10> magic sys rq?
<nurupo10> dataN: yeah that's what I'm thinking
<nurupo10> it will not emulate a serial port in the way one thinks, only "here comes a bag of bytes, all in a lump"
<donofrio0> any recommendations for an appropriate WAP though? :D
<donofrio0> then two identical classes which differ only by permutation of its parameters could be written as one declaration.
<donofrio0> Fix in progress.
<donofrio0> > foo=x; () { local foo=y; : ${(P)1::=z} } foo; echo $foo
<donofrio0> also, /help alias
<ZirconiumX11> arvut: glencoco was last seen 10 days, 21 hours, 41 minutes and 15 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Quit: Lost terminal)
<ZirconiumX11> a_0
<ZirconiumX11> the default is to recover all available WAL files, stopping only when it runs out
<ZirconiumX11> ne2k: yeah.  I'm still hunting down the ovpn config file documentation, since their "documentation" is all based on their shitty GUI
<ZirconiumX11> yeah I'm gonna stick with nnoremap <space> :
<ZirconiumX11> C-Net I only looked at superficially, because it started to get really computer-networky, so it wasn't something you could fully read about in two or three hours.
<dprime114> I mean, intro to the topology of Rⁿ.
<dprime114> while threads started since app startup is a counter
<dprime114> to get access again
<dprime114> cuz 100 C
<tse25> Six courses per semester and reading a math book seriously is just too insane a workload.
<tse25> but if you're not around, it's no use
<tse25> JohnMH: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fedora+torrent
<tse25> ... what Unit193 says in particular.
<tse25> that looked like the best steak I've ever seen tbh
<asm891> What do you mean by “applied trigonometry” here
<asm891> vimplication: I think kind in this case is the way vim got the list?
<asm891> For now it seems I can only manipulate everything on top of ip layer which is some fucking joke and windows mentality
<asm891> Pfft.  Linus has some room to tone it down, if for no other reason than "reporters" blow it entirely out of proportion any time he gives someone a mean look
<asm891> <gtmanfred> imho, pchanges just needs to be removed, and then when it is to be added, it has to be added to all state modules at once
<voker5718> ok... a freenode server died
<voker5718> !s John's Special Day
<voker5718> yes here http://termbin.com/88yk
<voker5718> probably if 1 mm motion means "no motion" then you have to compute framrate such that 1mm is moved for each frame
<voker5718> I'm just tring to run the hspec example lol
<mrtekn017> oh ha, although i cant watch amazon prime movies
<mrtekn017> if you have random people tampering with your machine you have a bigger issue.
<mrtekn017> Corvus`: you're a decent person most of the time, but you just ruin the channel when you behave like this
<mrtekn017> hey i got that pci raid card anyway lol
<AndrewMC25> As someone numerate, I've always disliked (oddp) or odd(), the maths flows more easily than the words.
<AndrewMC25> I talked to a rep in sales and told them I wanted to sign up for service.  I was told they didn't have service in my city yet.
<yothsoggoth> Anyone  is please be patient
<yothsoggoth> Monero price in USD = $99.21
<yothsoggoth> but you need to google "hv icsp arduino'
<yothsoggoth> or how does it work
<yothsoggoth> tomeaton17: what do you mean
<Neico21> kurahaupo: Yours said this: "install: invalid option -- 'u'"
<Neico21> look again
<Neico21> bomb-on only macaronis for me
<Neico21> my terminal really doesn't like this, thanks though
<Neico21> tomorrow i will try it out when i go to Redbank
<Neico21> How to turn plane around?
<marcusramberg> konrados: yes
<marcusramberg> or I just want to increment one
<marcusramberg> its not about that
<marcusramberg> stephenfin: give me some details in query, mostly how you represent patchwork and a short tl;dr of what it is, then I'll give you next steps  (it's rather simple, in the end it's you sending an e-mail, us doing a verification, some minor paperwork and done)
<marcusramberg> fvr: You could try  data Foo = forall x. Show x => Foo (x, x -> x)
<Mantorok> *proof of technical superiority
<Mantorok> do I need to add " to &comments?
<Mantorok> you could try not to be
<Mantorok> that means, use the interface, even if the ip changes
<Mantorok> yah, but you can just torrent sequentially and have the same effect
<Mantorok> web development with assembly > java ee > JS > \x's trap jewellery > PHP
<reidmv> djph, ts-100
<reidmv> like the other one, https://www.moleculardevices.com/sites/default/files/images/page/what-is-action-potential.jpg
<reidmv> substinance* rather. :p
<reidmv> (which makes you easily trackable from exit node to exit node)
<Kingsy15> and if they listened and used dehydrated, they'd be up and running long time ago.    *shrug*
<Kingsy15> thats obviously the classic animal example.. but imagine using an interface to swap the backend of a set data structure between an tree and an array
<Kingsy15> darkxploit.. one mo
<pepesza27> Sometimes it hibernates just fine
<pepesza27> The problem is not Gajim-specific, it happens in every not-terminal-app in KDE
<pepesza27> If it's being edited by humans to make it pretty, then any ol' text editor could be adding tabs as well as spaces, so that advice is sound.
<pepesza27> It's programmable.
<pepesza27> yes, i agree deshipu.
<bittyx20> a couple of minutes after stating that any opened link in chrome wouldn't respect the default browser
<bittyx20> hrnz: fun with balls ?
<bittyx20> Yup at 100% now :(
<bittyx20> virtualisation.virtualbox.host.enable
<tortal11> I put the new URLs in the filter with the / intact, thus it never matched.
<tortal11> i remember it was quite popular to use spamhaus with your postfix/dovecot setups some years ago, is that still so?
<tortal11> Ubuntu intel i5 m460 Supporting?
<tortal11> ski: Yeah, that's what I"ve done for now, and I'll probably stick with it.
<Guest10884> z1haze: state of your branch at that date, at midnight I would assume (since a time wasn't specified)
<Guest10884> stock vim + ghci is as good as an IDE
<Guest10884> thanks c|oneman
<vertigo> sine0: and yes, that is the correct syntax.
<vertigo>      • No instance for (Fractional Int) arising from a use of ‘/’
<vertigo> int-e, I've cleared the IRC logs
<vertigo> actually 470k and 47k
#ubuntu-jp 2018-09-29
<Deusdeorum> jvapr27: yes, as mentioned we need to know what distro you are using.
<Deusdeorum> does anybody know why ctrl+alt+f1-6 is working, but not f7-12..?
<Deusdeorum> also open to suggestions on rewriting the text, it was just me rambling for now
<Deusdeorum> [ Migrant accused of 542 crimes remains in Germany because authorities don’t know where to deport him - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<Deusdeorum> a wut?
<Deusdeorum> pathogen
<paws__> that's plenty of space
<paws__> then these s_n are fo course in S, because they have only finitely many different values. And they converge to s.
<paws__> Hi, I have a bunch of .tar.gz files that I need to pass to a command in the following way: `command -f file1.tar.gz -f file2.tar.gz -f ...` what is the best way to dynamically generate such a list of arguments?
<totalmongobaer> it... it isn't?
<totalmongobaer> I like this channel.  People can talk shit and they are not constantly reprimended by the ops.
<totalmongobaer> Then we patch them so no one gets in...
<totalmongobaer> 7˜×'‡h¢zíÐV2˜\¬g©.úë”ne¤ªÃÖ@vٵU9¥Åà¯(Lуù•Hö_V)>߹ÝXBÖ´ZõSñwF@>Ü/×bFö<3:pZ­ø’Jú6ºæ`Ï0å9Q©Æ\hn´£¿O9c­v8–ŽÔݴ¨¡†îýRŸt ¯C¾ŭ"ßQÅnH
<totalmongobaer> s/linux/autoconf
<totalmongobaer> and 90% of them are hidden away
<wenfeng> the example I read has a shell variable that I think is delayed evaluation. that way when the shell script calls the $mynumber it will write that to the text file
<wenfeng> boot1: No, Fedora Server is NOT Fedora Atomic.
<wenfeng> or is that going to be an october surprise?
<wenfeng> kludge: well my intesrst in it is 1) it's cheap 2) it's easy to work on
<wenfeng> I mean, sure they use it but for most stuff a frontend is used
<eHAPPY> and muh diiiiiiiick
<eHAPPY> i guess i should try to make one that does sqrt, but i sorta just see that as babylonian sqrt
<eHAPPY> its so nice now
<drewes> specially if you have a nvidia card
<drewes> oh, about N being finite
<drewes> one question so i was still wondering about the *s++ ( with s as an array's pointer, which is int s[] = {<values>}; ), so the point is when we use ++ or -- on non-pointer variable like an int or a char, it will increment itself right ? like "int a = 0; a++;" => a = 1 but about the pointer, why it works the other way
<drewes> maxzor: you could also use a program such as LiLi
<feep_> wasutton3_mobile: have you tryed to jump 17.04==>17.10?
<feep_> not many arch users i'm afraid, and arch is this combination of generating coredumps reliably (by not breaking systemd's features) and not getting their shit sorted with debug symbols
<feep_> during scans, that error repeats in the logs. and the server is inaccessible through app.plex.tv (or any app)
<Grotesque26> jim: what up
<Grotesque26> Kobaz: there are other distros if that's your goal
<Grotesque26> . . . I just said the point is I'm trying to do *without* parametrizing it.
<Grotesque26> overriding PATH in the script is fine, sure
<echosix5> Penguin, you can mount it then run df -h
<echosix5> Also, mc uses *several* cli tools to display web pages in its TUI (it renders the web page with the cli tool, with full colors, then displays them in its viewer). You can check the viewer shell scripts it installs for more information
<echosix5> all day work still on 50
<echosix5> yeah, do you see the intuition behind that?
<crazysim29> or C:\test
<crazysim29> You need to read more documentation.
<crazysim29> i think that v210 is just bigger yuyv
<scav__> thanks to Gray adopting RHL
<scav__> it returns that I i may run git add before switching branch
<scav__> if I count as people
<scav__> xorg log... no devices detected... no screens found
<scav__> you cant work from a management portal
<buscher26> basically I replace / with . , remove init.lua and remove .lua
<buscher26> "x applications wants tp accept connections from the internet, do you want this?"
<buscher26> I guess I just want cryptonite-conduit
<buscher26> hmm, it doesn't seem that linux makes the text clearer like on Mac and Windows :/
<Trixis18> I was like thinking they did a IPMI equivalent on the GPU
<Trixis18> if(day(bad)) { return *(void *)(0) }
<Trixis18> im sure the apple pencil will be much better
<Trixis18> bls: yeah. I don't even need pseudo-code, I would settle for someone talking through the solution and why it was chosen.
<Trixis18> im trying to setup gitlab pages for a project that is under a group
<Trixis18> gay sex will come to me?
<Guest32100> hey_joe: its not irrelevant at all.. its a control.
<Guest32100> Penguin: up runs a command when the interface is being brought up, afaik
<Guest32100> ok sorry I cannot follow the wording of the second one. you can see my math is weak.
<Guest32100> kuribas: a) that probably still fits in the “pure data transformations” category, that I would try to avoid and b) depending on how you set that up it requires a fair amount of type-system hackery which can be overwhelming to people that have never seen Haskell before
<Guest32100> so if I copy the directory from root to the desktop directory then it seems to somehow go around it
<Guest32100> on the pistol
<Guest32100> pingfloyd: my success started out as a technical argument in college
<Guest32100> https://cdn.nettiauto.com/live/9704506/BMW-d4bbcee0b01c696b-large.jpg tota pyllyä ku sais koskettaa
<Guest32100> I'd fire them for using sudo su.
<Guest32100> zwelmi, if you are positive your connection is configured properly, check the date from a shell
<Guest32100> Fede: hopefully it's easy to disable
<Guest32100> my point is that you launch vim in a different way
<Guest32100> stop what?
<Guest32100> vdamewood: handwritten assembly file to  - if possible - llvm bitcode first.
<Guest32100> xihiro, std::vector<std::vector<T> >  vec(10, std::vector<T>(20));
<Guest32100> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/17/usenix_cookies/ wow the svg injection sucks balls
<Guest32100> i'll ping some folks
<Guest32100> specific == specify
<Guest32100> catphish: that's true
<Guest32100> It just seems to invoke some default.
<Guest32100> got a gtx 1050ti
<Guest32100> most people don't live in rural areas
<Guest32100> [@vsenderov] There seems to be a lot of unfounded hate towards RDF on the #indieweb wiki http://indieweb.org/rdf (http://twtr.io/1hJwi8gLgop)
<Guest32100> the watch has haptic feedback on the crown now
<Guest32100> alessandro75 minimal payout is 0.5 XMR on xmr.go-mine.it <--- best pool around, best admin ever!
<Guest32100> i just started using bash a few days back
<Guest32100> faᥒ is ᥒot ⅾοiᥒg Аⅼⅼаh ⅰs ԁoing
<Guest32100> you are essentially buying a 3000$ linux box
<Guest32100> dunno. haven't used either one since parted was available.
<Guest32100> kurahaupo: this is how my file structure is now https://pastebin.com/raw/ndpuaPaQ is this fine? I have animal.h, dog.h and dog.cpp
<Guest32100> not much point in stack managing ghc, actually
<Guest32100> ok this is annoying to type
<M6HZ> i'm just trying out a code for getting delayed output
<M6HZ> now I got output
<M6HZ> which is like watery diarrhea with oil globules in it, causing a cloudy white color
<Alkanor> moⅿ is ᥒοt ԁⲟiᥒg Allaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<Alkanor> [2018-09-19 18:33:24] READY (CPU) threads 8(8) huge pages 0/8 0% memory 16.0 MB
<Alkanor> Blondie101010: shows NO-CARRIER
<Alkanor> adrian_1908, it's the right link for me o.o
<Alkanor> *the first they
<chihhsin> ss: quote that glob
<chihhsin> I have a geoIP 25MB database, I probably don't need that in git. What are some common folder names I could use to store data like this? I'm trying to think of something that would be excluded in git and rsync'd over (no need to track versions). I could just do ref_data or such, vague enough
<chihhsin> maybe 12
<gethh4> binaries are larger usually, than source code so throttled internet users will lose out. But, compiling an package can take time. So it usually binary will be faster for the end user.
<gethh4> I just setup my first 2 miners n im on uhh  vegas-backup.xmrpool.net
<gethh4> Nope, that was just a comment. By the way, we're a kernel development company, so it's not that controversial after all, it's not "me vs those linux guys"
<gethh4> http://www.motelek.net/schema/honda/px50-12v.png
<gethh4> cgi
<gethh4> muffindrake:  The second is because it will mask errors.  For example imagine you have a large array of numeric values... {... {1.0, 2.0, 3.0, ... 12.0, 13.0}, ... } and you add or remove an element.  If it automatically pads with zeros and you rely on that and don't warn when it does that, it introduces the ability to very easily add bugs that are extremely difficult to debug.
<wintrytbs> including FFXI
<wintrytbs> some day we'll have neural interfaces as standard
<wintrytbs> essentially you just add a stack.yaml with a chosen resolver version in it
<wintrytbs> how exactly do permissions work? if I have a file that has the owner www-data and groupname of www-data, and permissions as rwxr-xr-x (755) it's layed out as (7 = owner can read write and execute), (first 5 = users in the group can read and execute), (last 5, any user on the machine can read and execute? )
<wintrytbs> See the examples on https://docs.saltstack.com/en/latest/ref/states/all/salt.states.reg.html#salt.states.reg.present
<wintrytbs> I kinda agree that reasoning about performance is hard, but I think it is still a lot easier than reasoning about side-effects in imperative programs.
<brunobronosky> cbreak, interesting. Care to point me in the right direction?
<brunobronosky> my miners can't connect
<brunobronosky> i dont use it
<brunobronosky> this is my second try at it and so far, I've had trouble stabilizing the latency
<brunobronosky> osoba: It is something about A₅ being a simple non-Abelian group.
<Kitsunegari> onur, copy the char, then paste it into a substitute command
<Kitsunegari> maerwald: my sentence hasn't become invalid, even though stack can clone too
<Kitsunegari> modules etc
<Kitsunegari> Jackies, that seems weird. Is it DC offset maybe?
<Twiglet> its a POS
<Twiglet> frase: sounds good. there's a cryptonite-openssl package right?
<Twiglet> LVM is a kernel feature, and Linux Mint doesn't even use LVM by default.
<Twiglet> vague: Yes. Cannot connect.
<Twiglet> justsomeguy: Seems like it, yes.
<Twiglet> dont install it run it live from the iso via grub2. then you can brick it with every boot
<Bga32> there was no newlines, and everything was one line
<Bga32> https://hothardware.com/news/intel-core-i9-9900k-roars-5ghz-leaked-cinebench-r15-scores
<Bga32> waiting for the punchline :)
<Bga32> glacial, `FilePointer` i guess?
<lastmikoi23> isp.test-ipv6.com
<lastmikoi23> what if you don't want to be married?
<joker23422> Apple represents everything he is fighting against
<joker23422> though something like 'pcmanfm & exit' works fine
<Plagman22> obviously :D
<josuah10> I gather that I need to upgrade the kernel. Am on a VPS. It was my impression that dist-upgrade was supposed to upgrade the kernel, but that does not seem o do anything now
<josuah10> has to be a simple way ;p
<CLAP2> if you say "left-multiplication", the answer is just B = [2 0; 0 1]
<CLAP2> (and yes, some people set normal DNS records on .arpa domains actually set the reverse dns to point to those .arpa domains so you might see some on IRC with a hostname ending in .arpa)
<Anodl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SoftEther_VPN#/media/File:Softethervpn_stack.jpg
<Anodl> that's basically what TemplateHaskell does
<Anodl> fat is about distribution
<Anodl> Chipguy, ah, it's a struct, or class or something.  that may be worth considering.
<Anodl> code is alive though
<vespaper_> am4 mobos are cheap especially first gens
<vespaper_> madLyfe: technically that makes no difference, but it's not normal
<vespaper_> typical izabera
<vespaper_> it is a private file I cannot share
<vespaper_> TxTablet1: did you try it?
<snackattack24> akdev: because then their non-optional nag to use journalctl wouldn't make sense
<snackattack24> Vigdis: I think I typed it wrong :P
<snackattack24> 1000HA
<ceddral> srhb: do you just run nixos nix commands as normal user prefixed with sudo when needed
<ceddral> (For both dila and thermo.)
#ubuntu-jp 2018-09-30
<rotaerk4> needo: ah, ${buffer.num_displayed} should work
<rotaerk4> no that won't due. say i have a million cronjobs, i need to make sure the same cronjob doesn't run in parallel, the simple solution here is to give each cronjob its own lockfile, right?
<zapster22> all bleeding edge technology have revisions, like the Model-T did
<zapster22> fooman2011: that sounds like firmware
<zapster22> NobodyNobodyNobo: if you just started mining it will take awhile to accurately reflect your average speed on the web site too.
<zapster22> for any fs you want to enable discards for
<RobnRene2> Ariakenom: yeah, looked into that a bit... it's still quite fresh, but I'm hopefull :)
<RobnRene2> https://media.trillian.im/media/?m=aW1hZ2UvanBlZywzMDIsMTYxLFUZScWHd%2BKXLu8344A3BWpBEcUDmygLP2J4nFrb4ZZS
<pio_> The Salt docs are pretty good. There is a tutorial there.
<pio_> install interface i meant not that it matters   debian is easy enough
<SkillyOnFire28> and I'm not gonna support that
<SkillyOnFire28> @pl \f -> memo (\k -> memo (\j -> memo (\i -> f i j k)))
<SkillyOnFire28> bipul: right, like i said, its mileage may vary.  use a wired connection.
<SkillyOnFire28> so next problem: http://dpaste.com/0EHBK4V
<paws> yeah, but some got planned maintenance, as you saw
<paws> dry: Please post the url returned by `git log -n 20 --all --graph --format="%h %p %d %s" | curl -F text=@- https://upaste.de/` to give us an idea about what your situation is (increase the -n argument if your problem is more complex than 20 commits can explain)
<paws> mochi101 you got aids?
<paws> cardz: revolut can do that now
<AlvaroMolina16> Seven dual-layer DVDs worth with FCP 6 & 7
<AlvaroMolina16> https://www.apple.com/privacy/government-information-requests/ <== new page illustrates the heating up of the police state in America
<aitch6> you can ege to position at a word ending. then ls<CR>
<aitch6> wigums, g++, yes
<aitch6> woot :)
<aitch6> XRP domains
<aitch6> just because they don't hide them, it doesn't mean you have to seek them out ;)
<Slartibart> dviola, i haven't either
<Slartibart> BarnabasDK: i believe they left
<rich028> do you have staged files?
<rich028> /mode #channel +e <banmask>
<rich028> i use a butane iron for such work
<rich028> while the rest of the hipster editors are dead
<jasom14> could be different depending on how you've installed I suppose, but it'll be somewhere
<jasom14> why would you want to remove vim anyway :P
<jasom14> why don't they make movies like these anymore?
<fakeful0> I like github because whenever something doesn't work, I check the issues and quite often I find the solution there, because so many others use it, too
<fakeful0> just standing still
<Platonides13> phy1729: this bash script throws an error and doesn't continue on to the "echo done"
<Platonides13> pretty sure that is the elliptic curve private key
<rozie12> https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Glamor/
<rozie12> “Give us the black sheep. I want artists who are frustrated. I want the ones who have another way of doing things that nobody’s listening to. Give us all the guys who are probably headed out the door.”
<rozie12> pretty strange, i guess it makes more sense if i plug in some real values and take a look
<rozie12> https://twitter.com/PatrickGerard01/status/1031920228098355200?s=19
<rozie12> put it on your butthole
<rozie12> dminuoso: Applicative f => a -> f a
<JimBuntu26> ah .. ok thnx
<JimBuntu26> and have it still work via virtual calls
<JimBuntu26> Unfurtunately they seem to only have PLA and ABS but heard a lot of good things.
<JimBuntu26> Streaker: I once cooekd a frozen hot dog in under a minute with a 1/5m dish I made :D
<casdr11> either way that doesnt mean that tracking what LOBs to dump when dumping a table is any less useful. It just means keeping --blobs for full lob export is still useful.
<casdr11> MilkManzJourDaddy [99-Problems/A📌🚁/Falayalaralfali]: thanks
<Community> you're almost never gonna use $"
<Community> Skipp_OSX: I figure it'll be one or the other, but not both.
<Community> @Bios says i have the latest bios version F2
<m0shbear12> and he never does any linux work
<m0shbear12> not that that's atypical...
<ManyRaptors28> ^  try a vpn    good idea!
<ManyRaptors28> zzarr, are they ubuntu sourced packages?? or 3rd party?  (ie. ppa, or other non-repo; or can you provide an example?)
<ManyRaptors28> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 djapo
<ManyRaptors28> A is a matrix and lambda is a number
<Redfoxmoon23> Dan39, by connecting a vm guest to the bridge
<Redfoxmoon23> oldlaptop, do you do any CPU intensive work e.g. algorithmic trading etc?
<Matthew_16> madLyfe: ... what? ubuntu packages are debs, yes.
<Matthew_16> At least we can run Blodwen on JS :D
<Matthew_16> ah use C++
<Matthew_16> fendor: I mean like -with-rtsopts on the command line. It "bakes in" some RTS options as default in the resulting executable.
<Matthew_16> Bad Robot (Productions)?
<iooner25> Khaotic: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAitSilLDUA
<iooner25> I like to former better though
<iooner25> And in the right order.
<dmgk22> like i said, just launched
<dmgk22> rafasc, 'undefined'
<dmgk22> but yeah. i never knew that myself. but then again if i ever had to mux something I’d go with mkv because it’s so much better than anything else
<dmgk22> MacinMan: production is definitely no longer accommodating SD ratiod TVs.. they all seem to be assuming everyone can handle 16:9 now.. case and point, just watch the lower thirds on the local news.. none of it is inside the 4:3 safe zone anymore.. so if you happen to be one still on a 4:3 set, you pretty much have to get your ATSC box to letterbox the 16:9 on your set, or you will set titles cut off and such.
<Etienne__16> Bajax: This is why it's vastly simpler to not use out of band signaling
<Etienne__16> audioburn: Well, then you won't have that issue, but your API will only resolve a small selection of hostnames (which may be good)
<lubko13> phogg: GNU truncate accepts suffixes.
<lubko13> Chris1: hold
<michalisko2> if you a) have physical access b) the bootloader isn't password-protected - you can restart the system, stop the bootloader at the kernel selection and add something like ' init=/bin/sh' to the boot command line
<michalisko2> but yeah, this overkeks better and doesnt hit 100 degrees celsius on vrm temp
<michalisko2> crux-capacitor:  Thx!
<michalisko2> mixfix41: in bash, instead of $(cat) you can use $(<file)
<Adagio25> just mean there is no downside to doing it
<Adagio25> no. but you can install Xquartz that is launched on demand if you have X applications
<Adagio25> where are you from MissWa?
<Adagio25> % lift (\x y z -> x <> y <> z) (Just "a") (Just "b") (Just "c")
<zph9> having dicks on our forehead would be a more rational position than in the groin area
<zph9> sarcasm oxyde is nasty
<zph9> but obviously I don't want encryption disabled
<prikk11> You have four states there. Think about what those states are, what they do, and when.
<prikk11> The current block height is 1,653,406. Difficulty is 64,671,789,426. Hashrate is 539.61 MH/s.
<prikk11> hum... IMHO i think group theory can be a freshman course like lin. alg.
<prikk11> always looking for nails
<n3ob24> red-0011: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<n3ob24> duckduckgo is down?
<n3ob24> thx :)
<n3ob24> ARoxdale: are you asking about your snippet?
<n3ob24> You just substitute the definition on y(t)
<mikedlr22> autopsy :done man! everything looks good.. but my laptop touchpad is not working. I am using external mouse tho
<mikedlr22> yeah the SE isn't even for sale any more
<Vaevictus0> you can do what msvc does and just barf on people that try such things
<Vaevictus0> quiet mangy
<Vaevictus0> I couldn't find basic commands like lspci or lshw
<Vaevictus0> (Which would be fine by me.)
<Vaevictus0> I took out the colon because the template doesn't have the colon.
<Vaevictus0> be being the maximum value before scaliing you andw , and a being smallest
<jtperreault5> retrosenator: work out the RC time constant for the line capacitance and the R.
<jtperreault5> what where for binary trees t = 2?
<jtperreault5> oops, date_send(date)
<jtperreault5> i would love to spend an hour explaining it
<jtperreault5> hexa-18: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<frail_> dw1: that is facutally incorrect, your last 2 lines:
<frail_> yes, in the FAQ
<rroa26> FXpro: I've got a 2012 core i7 at about 2.5 GHz, four cores
<rroa26> so id suggest you consider carefully why you want to drop your account, and feel free to let us know why youre wanting to delete it in case we can solve whatever the issue is (or just get a better understanding of why)
<darkbyte> joe42: are perms set properly on your compiled bin?
<darkbyte> okies, thanks
<darkbyte> joel1nux: for instance?
<SPoF950> who cares, it's for home gear
<SPoF950> I'm getting the following error in cinder api.log: ERROR cinder.api.middleware.fault MessagingTimeout: Timed out waiting for a reply to message . I'm trying to figure out how to increase the timeout for this.
<SPoF950> ifconfig output may easily confuse you when multiple addresses etc are involved
<SPoF950> dave9: well, we're talking coders here
<sdfgsd> x=85/.85
<sdfgsd> the gather function is declared as returning a table but you're assigning it into a record.
<sdfgsd> well it sounds more like the issue is in terms of matching the architecture of the thing to the problem, rather than trying to solve this dynamic function composition problem
<sdfgsd> I have some.. also have grout
<Roconda> or one RHEL customer needed it, or the redesign that happened 3 years ago just didn't think it was useful, etc
<Roconda> onpora: make backup, check drive
<Roconda> LTCD: that would be a good additional step
<Roconda> Why are some packages suffixed with a hash, but others not?
<Roconda> iCookie i did, but not sure about my twisted mind ^^
<Roconda> Hmm. I don't like it
<flacko22> Asked differently: does anybody know some resources/examples to read up on how to interface with a transactional database in QT?
<flacko22> ok, will take that advise
<flacko22> Also, for any value, we can make a parser which consumes none of the input (but does so successfully), and simply returns the given value
<PLPD-Bot19> is there something in your hosts file?
<PLPD-Bot19> well they could really do onw with Q
<darkbyte> how much do you have?
<darkbyte> you do the same but there is one difference
<thelinuxguy19> i installed xmrig to mining on my raspeberry
<thelinuxguy19> x = x++;  is undefined behavior.  If x was initially 1, then after that it may be 1, 2, 47, cause some sort of segmentation fault, who knows.
<ASeems9> it's all under INVOCATION. also, arch linux's /etc/bash.bashrc has a non-interactive check so that's why i was observing different behaviours
<ASeems9> [@kevinmarks] ↩️ Indieweb doesn't require you to learn html unless you're a tool builder, but it encourages thoughtful use of html so that sites can be interconnected. Both mastodon and http://micro.blog generate great indieweb friendly html without users having to learn it. (http://twtr.io/1hVZ_LKz2pb)
<ASeems9> lamefun: Is not it guaranteed that int32_t is defined in the Header <cstdint>?
<ASeems9> Anyone using kubernetes-client?
<ASeems9> Oh, this is the output: https://pastebin.com/8qQjdgwY
<ASeems9> then git add that
